# 16 killed in "freedom flotilla"!



## Freeman (May 31, 2010)

As I expected, the freedom flotilla was bombed:
16 humanitarians killed , incredible

Israel attacks Gaza aid fleet - Middle East - Al Jazeera English


----------



## strollingbones (May 31, 2010)

it will be interesting to see how this is handled by the us media


----------



## ekrem (May 31, 2010)

- Prime MInister Erdogan has cancelled his South-America journey, he is now returning to Turkey. 
- Vice-Prime Minister has recalled Turkish Ambassador from Israel. 
- Turkish Army has cancelled 3 drills with Israel. 
- Turkish FM is complaining to UN Security Council

Turkish Foreign MInistry Spokesperson:
"This deplorable incident, which took place in open seas and constitutes a fragrant breach of international law, may lead to irreparable consequences in our bilateral relations,"
(...)
"Israel will have to bear the consequences of this behavior, which constitutes a violation of international law," 
(....)
"Turkey retains all its rights under international law concerning this assault,"
(...)
"We are considering the actions that we may take under international law,"

Turkey warns Israel of 'irreparable consequences,' withdraws ambassador - Hurriyet Daily News and Economic Review


----------



## ekrem (May 31, 2010)

Report: 15 activists killed were Turkish nationals
Report: 15 activists killed were Turkish nationals

Killed in International Sea with white flag sailing Ship. 
Now, civil organizations in Turkey should unite and send Dozens of Aid ships to Gaza as a "Now, more then ever" form of protest.
This time with Military Escort by Turkish Navy. 


Turkey is being tested aggressively. Will Ankara be able to leverage the event into
something meaningful? Even if Israel attempts to walk away from this incident,
Turkey has the option of escalating matters further by providing military escorts
to future aid flotillas that could increase in size. 
Free Article for Non-Members | STRATFOR


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 31, 2010)

ekrem said:


> Report: 15 activists killed were Turkish nationals
> Report: 15 activists killed were Turkish nationals
> 
> Killed in International Sea with white flag sailing Ship.
> ...



Turkey should seek arrest warrants.


----------



## Douger (May 31, 2010)

I just wish someone would nuke those useless motherfuckers off the map.
IsNtReal and the holohoax are some of the biggest farces ever brainwashed into mankind.
Hitler warned the world about these bastards and now everyone should be able to see why. From Insurance to medical, to law, to war, to banking, to porno and the list goes on and on and on.


----------



## CurveLight (May 31, 2010)

This is some seriously fucking sick shit and I bet both my heavy sparkling swinging jewels most of the same crowds-both in msm and on forums-whom regularly justify America's occupations in the Middle East based on civilians being targeted will be fairly quiet in condemning Israel for outright fucking murder in international waters.

I'm also sooper dooper fucking tired of the emotional hijacking of people throwing around the "anti-Semite" term to shield legit criticisms of Israel's actions such as....murdering fucking civilians.


----------



## ekrem (May 31, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Turkey should seek arrest warrants.



We will give them the appropriate answer. 
Prime Minister is still on plane back to Turkey from South-America.


----------



## CurveLight (May 31, 2010)

Douger said:


> I just wish someone would nuke those useless motherfuckers off the map.
> IsNtReal and the holohoax are some of the biggest farces ever brainwashed into mankind.
> Hitler warned the world about these bastards and now everyone should be able to see why. From Insurance to medical, to law, to war, to banking, to porno and the list goes on and on and on.





Gotta go with Poe's Law.


----------



## Freeman (May 31, 2010)

According to Human rights watchers, this day will enter in History !


----------



## ErikViking (May 31, 2010)

Douger said:


> I just wish someone would nuke those useless motherfuckers off the map.
> IsNtReal and the holohoax are some of the biggest farces ever brainwashed into mankind.
> Hitler warned the world about these bastards and now everyone should be able to see why. From Insurance to medical, to law, to war, to banking, to porno and the list goes on and on and on.



I am amazed that people really belive the holocaust didn't happen. But I rarely find it worth the effort to discuss. 

But you have another approach! Nuke alla jews... yes! Lets do that! Do it now! That should render collateral damage on a whole new scale! I think perhaps... you will survive since your location is: Not fucking there !

You will be quite lonley though...


----------



## blu (May 31, 2010)

I can't wait for israel to get the blowback they deserve for this. fucking nazi assholes


----------



## Hollybaere (May 31, 2010)

blu said:


> I can't wait for israel to get the blowback they deserve for this. fucking nazi assholes



Do you REALLY think that is going to happen?? I wish.....

IF Obama was a REAL POTUS, he would immediately cancel ALL financial aid to Israel. And tell them to forget the free ride until they open Gaza to humanitarian aid and stop settlement construction in Jerusalem.

But, he won't and he can't. His Zionist handlers would never allow such a thing. I am quite sure that when Netanyahu arrives at the Whitehouse tomorrow, he will tell Obama to "put up and shut up!", and also "hand over the check!".

It is now up to other international countries to put their foot down. Counting on the Obama regime is useless. Sad to say.


----------



## theHawk (May 31, 2010)

I'm no fan of the Zoinists, but what do you expect when you violate a military's naval blockade?  It isn't there for show people, especially with the Israelis.  These people knew what was going to happen, they are nothing more than political suicide bombers.


----------



## ekrem (May 31, 2010)

Erdogan spoke in plane to Turkish TV channels:

- Turkey will call NATO into meeting regarding Israelian State Terrorism in Internationsl Seas
- Tomorrow, when Erdogan is back in Turkey, he will inform Turkish and World public about steps of Turkey
- This week will be drawn road-map for course of action, Israelian stance and "no-talk" show for peace will influence this roadmap
- Israelian snake attitude around accountability for its actions in current UN system is enough he said
- Turkey expects USA and EU, permitters of Israelian snaking, to take serious steps
______________________________________________________________


Now, as it seems Turkey pushes seriously this issue in-front of World community. 
If, current world system still alows Israel snaking around accountability, Turkey will take unilateral steps. I am sure, there will be a "coalition of willing" behind Turkey.


----------



## theHawk (May 31, 2010)

ekrem said:


> Erdogan spoke in plane to Turkish TV channels:
> 
> - Turkey will call NATO into meeting regarding Israelian State Terrorism in Internationsl Seas
> - Tomorrow, when Erdogan is back in Turkey, he will inform Turkish and World public about steps of Turkey
> ...




Gee, I am sure Israelis are quivering in their boots about what the UN "action" is going to be.  

If you hate Israelis so much, declare war on them already.  Otherwise the noise machine is getting tiresome.


----------



## ekrem (May 31, 2010)

theHawk said:


> (...)
> Gee, I am sure Israelis are quivering in their boots about what the UN "action" is going to be.
> (...)



Exactly. 
Israel is terrorist state killing Turkish civilians in International Seas. 
Be it without or with UN, Turkey will take action.


----------



## theHawk (May 31, 2010)

ekrem said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > (...)
> ...



Good luck, warmongers.


----------



## CurveLight (May 31, 2010)

theHawk said:


> I'm no fan of the Zoinists, but what do you expect when you violate a military's naval blockade?  It isn't there for show people, especially with the Israelis.  These people knew what was going to happen, they are nothing more than political suicide bombers.



"Political suicide bombers"

That's as fucking sick as saying rapists are "Freedom Riskers."

These civilians were murdered in international waters.


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 31, 2010)

ekrem said:


> Erdogan spoke in plane to Turkish TV channels:
> 
> - Turkey will call NATO into meeting regarding Israelian State Terrorism in Internationsl Seas
> - Tomorrow, when Erdogan is back in Turkey, he will inform Turkish and World public about steps of Turkey
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hyAi9QPg3eg]YouTube - Attack on Freedom Flotilla.Talat Hussain (AAJ News) Missing[/ame]


----------



## ekrem (May 31, 2010)

We have to bear in mind, that there is total "media blockade" by Israel. 
Still there are no reliable Infos given about numbers of death and wounded. 


Civilian wounded from the ships:


----------



## ekrem (May 31, 2010)

[ERDOGAN] (...)  says Turkey will call on NATO to convene in an emergency session to discuss the incident. It has made a similar plea to the U.N. Security Council.
Erdogan was cutting short his Latin America tour over the development.

Turkey's prime minister has described a fatal Israeli commando raid on an aid ship as "state terrorism."
Recep Tayyip Erdogan said in Chile on Monday that Israel has shown that it does not want peace in the region and has violated international law.

The Associated Press: Israel boat raid sparks condemnations, protests


----------



## theHawk (May 31, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > I'm no fan of the Zoinists, but what do you expect when you violate a military's naval blockade?  It isn't there for show people, especially with the Israelis.  These people knew what was going to happen, they are nothing more than political suicide bombers.
> ...



They voilated a naval blockade, again what did you expect to happen?  They could of just sank the boats.

Its like running down a freeway in the middle of the night and expecting everyone to just pull over.  Pure fucking stupidity on the part of these people. 

 Like I said, I think they did it on purpose though knowing it would be a political gold mine for the anti-Israel peeps.


----------



## theHawk (May 31, 2010)

ekrem said:


> We have to bear in mind, that there is total "media blockade" by Israel.
> Still there are no reliable Infos given about numbers of death and wounded.
> 
> 
> Civilian wounded from the ships:



What is the point of showing a picture like this?  Does it tell us what this man did or didn't do on the boat?  For all we know he could of been one of the guys who brought a knife to a military fight, and got his ass kicked.


----------



## ekrem (May 31, 2010)

theHawk said:


> Good luck, warmongers.



The warmongers are those, who bomb Lebanon and Gaza, drop phosphor bombs on Gazan children and are gate-keepers of the 21st centurie's Gulag in Gaza and West-Bank.

So: Israel terrorizes Civilians from 32 countries in open seas, and everyone except Israel are the warmongers?
No. 

Turkey is a serious state. No country of this region kills Turkish civilians. 
Simple as that.


----------



## CMike (May 31, 2010)

It was a staged pr event.

Thet should have heeded israel's commands to not enter it's territory or attacked the Israelis with firearms.

Normal Arab propaganda. What else is new?


----------



## CMike (May 31, 2010)

The armed boats also had weapons that were used.

It was nothing more than a PR attack.


----------



## CMike (May 31, 2010)

ekrem said:


> [ERDOGAN] (...)  says Turkey will call on NATO to convene in an emergency session to discuss the incident. It has made a similar plea to the U.N. Security Council.
> Erdogan was cutting short his Latin America tour over the development.
> 
> Turkey's prime minister has described a fatal Israeli commando raid on an aid ship as "state terrorism."
> ...


Hypocrites!

I wonder if Greece sent several armed boats into turkey who ignored commands not to enter, what turkey's response would be?

The boats would have been sunk.

They truly are turkeys.


----------



## ekrem (May 31, 2010)

Regarding the claim of weapons:

Officials from the Customs Undersecretariat said every passenger was searched before getting on the ship with the help of X-ray machines and metal detectors. Senior officials from the undersecretariat said Israel's allegations were tantamount to complete nonsense.
Customs officials deny Israeli claims weapons were onboard

This is just media-war.
You might win this media-war in USA. 
US public does not matter for Turkey.


----------



## Neubarth (May 31, 2010)

ekrem said:


> Erdogan spoke in plane to Turkish TV channels:
> 
> - Turkey will call NATO into meeting regarding Israelian State Terrorism in Internationsl Seas
> - Tomorrow, when Erdogan is back in Turkey, he will inform Turkish and World public about steps of Turkey
> ...




Let us pray that Israel nukes Turkey and Iran out of existence.  Back to the Stone Age with them and their evil people.


----------



## ekrem (May 31, 2010)

Neubarth said:


> (...)
> Let us pray that Israel nukes Turkey and Iran out of existence.  Back to the Stone Age with them and their evil people.



Exactly you US-Taliban. 
Turkey shares NATO's nuclear umbrella, with dozens of nuclear weapons stationed in Turkey. 
If the day comes, that Turkey feels, NATO nuclear umbrella does not fit her needs anymore, Turkey will develop her own weapons. Without anyone knowing as Turkey won't become active on black-market and leave traces behind.


----------



## CMike (May 31, 2010)

ekrem said:


> Regarding the claim of weapons:
> 
> Officials from the Customs Undersecretariat said every passenger was searched before getting on the ship with the help of X-ray machines and metal detectors. Senior officials from the undersecretariat said Israel's allegations were tantamount to complete nonsense.
> Customs officials deny Israeli claims weapons were onboard
> ...


Todays zaman is very credible. 

Also all the so called officials are anonymous .

If they wanted to deliver aid they could hacpve done so via proper channels.

This was a set up.


----------



## CurveLight (May 31, 2010)

CMike said:


> The armed boats also had weapons that were used.
> 
> It was nothing more than a PR attack.



You're a typical cocksucking Nationalist that would claim Elvis was caught playing baseball with Eric Cartman in Atlantis while ET's buddies were keeping score....if it would help your political apologetics.

There is no evidence the flotillas were armed....which is why you didn't post any links you dishonest fuckwad.


----------



## CMike (May 31, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> > The armed boats also had weapons that were used.
> ...



Having another mental breakdown Francis ?


----------



## Jack Fate (May 31, 2010)

Neighborhood Bully
Bob Dylan

Well, the neighborhood bully, hes just one man
His enemies say hes on their land
They got him outnumbered about a million to one
He got no place to escape to, no place to run
Hes the neighborhood bully

The neighborhood bully just lives to survive
Hes criticized and condemned for being alive
Hes not supposed to fight back, hes supposed to have thick skin
Hes supposed to lay down and die when his door is kicked in
Hes the neighborhood bully

The neighborhood bully been driven out of every land
Hes wandered the earth an exiled man
Seen his family scattered, his people hounded and torn
Hes always on trial for just being born
Hes the neighborhood bully

Well, he knocked out a lynch mob, he was criticized
Old women condemned him, said he should apologize.
Then he destroyed a bomb factory, nobody was glad
The bombs were meant for him. He was supposed to feel bad
Hes the neighborhood bully

Well, the chances are against it and the odds are slim
That hell live by the rules that the world makes for him
Cause theres a noose at his neck and a gun at his back
And a license to kill him is given out to every maniac
Hes the neighborhood bully

He got no allies to really speak of
What he gets he must pay for, he dont get it out of love
He buys obsolete weapons and he wont be denied
But no one sends flesh and blood to fight by his side
Hes the neighborhood bully

Well, hes surrounded by pacifists who all want peace
They pray for it nightly that the bloodshed must cease
Now, they wouldnt hurt a fly. To hurt one they would weep
They lay and they wait for this bully to fall asleep
Hes the neighborhood bully

Every empire thats enslaved him is gone
Egypt and Rome, even the great Babylon
Hes made a garden of paradise in the desert sand
In bed with nobody, under no ones command
Hes the neighborhood bully

Now his holiest books have been trampled upon
No contract he signed was worth what it was written on
He took the crumbs of the world and he turned it into wealth
Took sickness and disease and he turned it into health
Hes the neighborhood bully

Whats anybody indebted to him for?
Nothin, they say. He just likes to cause war
Pride and prejudice and superstition indeed
They wait for this bully like a dog waits to feed
Hes the neighborhood bully

What has he done to wear so many scars?
Does he change the course of rivers? Does he pollute the moon and stars?
Neighborhood bully, standing on the hill
Running out the clock, time standing still
Neighborhood bully


----------



## ekrem (May 31, 2010)

CMike said:


> Todays zaman is very credible.
> 
> Also all the so called officials are anonymous .
> 
> ...



Listen, I don't give a damn about your rhetoric strategy, because it is anyway known what you have to say as an US-Israelian.
You are not dealing with helpless Gazans here.


----------



## CurveLight (May 31, 2010)

theHawk said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...




What part of "International Waters" is a fucking mystery you dumbfuck?


----------



## CMike (May 31, 2010)

Very simple it was a staged propaganda event.

When turkey doesn't respond to armed Greek ships going into it's country, they can talk, until then they should shut the fuck up.


----------



## CurveLight (May 31, 2010)

CMike said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > CMike said:
> ...



There it is already....you try to derail by focusing on ad homs instead of the OP.

Post the evidence the flotillas were armed you useless ****.


----------



## theHawk (May 31, 2010)

CMike said:


> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> > [ERDOGAN] (...)  says Turkey will call on NATO to convene in an emergency session to discuss the incident. It has made a similar plea to the U.N. Security Council.
> ...



Exactly. Its all just phoney outrage.


----------



## theHawk (May 31, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



What part of "naval blockade" do you not understand?


----------



## CMike (May 31, 2010)

Any other country would have sunk the boats and killed all the terrorists.


----------



## CMike (May 31, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...


Thats funny coming from you mental retard.

Ask nicely Francis and I will.


----------



## ekrem (May 31, 2010)

CMike said:


> Very simple it was a staged propaganda event.
> 
> When turkey doesn't respond to armed Greek ships going into it's country, they can talk, until then they should shut the fuck up.



No, we won't shut up. And Israel surely is no force to silence us. 
If Turkey does not get the response from its so-called allies particularily, and from world-community in general we will proceed unilaterally in dealing with you. 

Your rhetoric stregy of "Terrorists on ship", won't take you anywhere on the ground.


----------



## ekrem (May 31, 2010)

theHawk said:


> What part of "naval blockade" do you not understand?


----------



## CurveLight (May 31, 2010)

theHawk said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



There is no naval blockade in the international waters where the civilians were killed you fucking idiot.  

Look how fucking sick you punks are.  Let's say it didn't happen in international waters.....how the hell can you defend murdering unarmed civilians?  Even in a legit war it is an international crime to murder unarmed civilians.


----------



## Jack Fate (May 31, 2010)

If all this ship had on it was "aide" then why wasn't it under UN authority?


----------



## CurveLight (May 31, 2010)

CMike said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > CMike said:
> ...



You're the sick fuck that made the claim so post the evidence.....and a source such as "infallibileisrael" or "israelcandonowrong" isn't a legit source. 

No worries cocksucker, nobody will be shocked when you fail to support your claim.


----------



## Jack Fate (May 31, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



Do you recognize the right of Israel to exist?


----------



## CurveLight (May 31, 2010)

Jack Fate said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > CMike said:
> ...



Of course Israel has the right to exist. How the hell is that related to murdering unarmed civilians?


----------



## Neubarth (May 31, 2010)

Simple fact of the matter is that this flotilla went up against the Lord God Almighty and they deserve to be destroyed.  God does not want this trash coming into His Land of Eden.

The non-Christian World needs to understand that the land belongs to God.  He has allowed the Jews the use of the land.  Anybody who wants to try to defy God Almighty can go to hell where they belong.

Rev 9:16  	The number of the mounted troops was two hundred million. I heard their number.
In the Last Days, an army of Two Hundred Million will be slaughtered by Jesus Christ himself when they try to come up against the Land of God Almighty.   I recommend that all of you read your Bible and find out where you stand.  As for me and my house, we will serve the Lord.


----------



## Jack Fate (May 31, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



Do you mean the "unarmed civilians" on the "humanitarian ship" from Turkey?


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 31, 2010)

CMike said:


> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> > Regarding the claim of weapons:
> ...





> If they wanted to deliver aid they could hacpve done so via proper channels.



There are no working proper channels.


----------



## CMike (May 31, 2010)

They weren't unarmed. They put up a fight against commandos because it was part of their staged PR event.

That's all it was. Scumbags.

Once again if these were Greek ships going into turkey they would have been sunk.


----------



## CurveLight (May 31, 2010)

Neubarth said:


> Simple fact of the matter is that this flotilla went up against the Lord God Almighty and they deserve to be destroyed.  God does not want this trash coming into His Land of Eden.
> 
> The non-Christian World needs to understand that the land belongs to God.  He has allowed the Jews the use of the land.  Anybody who wants to try to defy God Almighty can go to hell where they belong.
> 
> ...




You're one seriously sick bitch.


----------



## CurveLight (May 31, 2010)

Jack Fate said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Jack Fate said:
> ...




There were 8 ships...some from Europe.  Yes they were unarmed and bringing aid.  I'm sure you're so damn ignorant you don't even know who many of the passengers were.


----------



## CurveLight (May 31, 2010)

CMike said:


> They weren't unarmed. They put up a fight against commandos because it was part of their staged PR event.
> 
> That's all it was. Scumbags.
> 
> Once again if these were Greek ships going into turkey they would have been sunk.



Once again you're such a crybaby **** you just say whatever the hell you want without a shred of evidence.


----------



## CMike (May 31, 2010)

The only way that Israeli commandos were injured was because of armed resistence aboard the ship.

Israel was certainly right to stop it. For all they know the boats are filled with missiles for Hamas.

FOXNews.com - Israeli Officials Claim Aid Flotilla Had Ties to Al Qaeda, PM Gives Military &#39;Full Support&#39;

_The Israeli military attacked a Gaza-bound aid flotilla, leaving at least 10 dead, after receiving reports that the fleet had links to al Qaeda, the Israeli ambassador to Denmark said Monday.

"Before the flotilla entered Israeli waters, rumor had it that the organizers [of the aid initiative] had links with the al Qaeda terrorist network," Arthur Avnon was quoted as saying on the website of public broadcaster DR.


....Commandos stormed six ships carrying hundreds of pro-Palestinian activists on an aid mission to the blockaded Gaza Strip, killing at least 10 people and wounding dozens after encountering unexpected resistance as the forces boarded the vessels.
Netanyahu, however, said Israeli soldiers were attacked and defending themselves in the raid.



Avnon echoed Netanyahus sentiments, lamenting the loss of life but saying, "the [Israeli] soldiers were welcomed with violence when they climbed on board. One of them was injured in the stomach and others were injured with baseball bats."
An Israeli military spokesman said two guns had been discovered on the ships and Israel's military chief, General Gaby Ashkenazi, blamed the violence on Turkish nongovernmental organization (NGO) IHH, which he characterized as "extremist."

...The Israeli military said seven soldiers were wounded, one of them seriously._

_...An Al-Jazeera reporter on one of the Turkish ships said the Israelis fired at the vessel before boarding it. The Israelis, who had declared they would not let the ships reach Gaza, said they only opened fire after being attacked by activists with sticks, knives and live fire from weapons seized from the Israeli commandos._


----------



## CMike (May 31, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> > They weren't unarmed. They put up a fight against commandos because it was part of their staged PR event.
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LrllCZw8jiM]YouTube - Stripes - Don't Call Me Francis[/ame]


----------



## CMike (May 31, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Neubarth said:
> 
> 
> > Simple fact of the matter is that this flotilla went up against the Lord God Almighty and they deserve to be destroyed.  God does not want this trash coming into His Land of Eden.
> ...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LrllCZw8jiM]YouTube - Stripes - Don't Call Me Francis[/ame]


----------



## Neubarth (May 31, 2010)

CMike said:


> Rev 9:16  	The number of the mounted troops was two hundred million. I heard their number.
> I
> 
> YouTube - Stripes - Don't Call Me Francis




Outstanding choice, CMike.    God don't fool around.  "Any of you homo's touch me and I'll kill you."  Any of you touch my stuff, and I'll KILL you.  

I keep on telling people, don't mess with God.  When he says He will  kill you, He don't mess around.


----------



## CurveLight (May 31, 2010)

CMike said:


> The only way that Israeli commandos were injured was because of armed resistence aboard the ship.
> 
> Israel was certainly right to stop it. For all they know the boats are filled with missiles for Hamas.
> 
> ...



Holy shit you are reetawrded beyond recognition.  That link doesn't show anything exept israel trying to justify murdering civilians based on "reports" of a connection to alkida.  ***** like you have the blood of innocent murder victims on your hands.  Although, as sick as you are, you probably joyfully replace soap with the blood of children if they are from a country you are told not to like.


----------



## Neubarth (May 31, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> ... civilians were killed you *fucking idiot.
> *
> Look how *fucking* sick you punks are.  Let's say it didn't happen in international waters.....how the hell can you defend murdering unarmed civilians?  Even in a legit war it is an international crime to murder unarmed civilians.



God claimed Eden as His land.  He put the Jews in charge of it.  They are doing what God told them to do.  The Bible says that in the last days those boat riding Satan Worshipping Idiots are going to try to attack Israel with a Two Hundred Million man army.  God is going to come to Earth and personally kill every one of those followers of Allah (Satan).  They deserve to die.  Not because I said it, but because GOD JHVH said it.

You like to use the Fuck word all over the place.  Well, let me tell you something about that.  Don't FUCK with God because He will dispatch you directly to Hell.  You do not pass Go.  You do not collect Two Hundred Dollars.  You just die and go to hell on an express train.


----------



## Neubarth (May 31, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Neubarth said:
> 
> 
> > Simple fact of the matter is that this flotilla went up against the Lord God Almighty and they deserve to be destroyed.  God does not want this trash coming into His Land of Eden.
> ...



I am a simple Bible believing Christian.  You are of your father the Devil, (Satan or Allah) who is the father of all liars.  You are condemned to Hell where you belong.  Read the Bible and find the plan of Salvation and maybe you can save your stinking arse.  I doubt that can happen though.


----------



## CMike (May 31, 2010)

Neubarth said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> > Rev 9:16  	The number of the mounted troops was two hundred million. I heard their number.
> ...


Thanks, it's very fitting.


----------



## ekrem (May 31, 2010)

Neubarth said:


> God claimed Eden as His land.  He put the Jews in charge of it.  They are doing what God told them to do.  The Bible says that in the last days those boat riding Satan Worshipping Idiots are going to try to attack Israel with a Two Hundred Million man army.  God is going to come to Earth and personally kill every one of those followers of Allah (Satan).  They deserve to die.  Not because I said it, but because GOD JHVH said it.
> 
> You like to use the Fuck word all over the place.  Well, let me tell you something about that.  Don't FUCK with God because He will dispatch you directly to Hell.  You do not pass Go.  You do not collect Two Hundred Dollars.  You just die and go to hell on an express train.



Your whole crusader-philosophy is off-topic. 
Turkish FM has spoken in UN security council, currently UK representative speaks. I dont believe, there will come anything out of this. Tomorrow, NATO will meet. There wont come out anything substantial also. 
For you Westerners this whole thing will loose momentum in some days, for Turkey not. 
Just as the Prime Minister said, this week will draw the road-map to follow. 
One side-product will be to cement the already prevailing view in Turkish public, that transatlantic community is US interests only. In this context is also the Israelian-centrist media, which now come out with Alqaeda-Terrorist sailors. 

Confrontation is only in its last form the military conflict. To such an event it wont come, but still, look at the map. All around Turkey are weak Muslim entities that seek for support. Turkey has many option to confront Israel, directly and indirectly. As the Prime MInister said, this week and the reactions will form the future road.map in dealing with Israel. 
You shall not think in 1 week everything is business as usual, there do play different factors. Besides the strategic aspects, there is the question of Prestige. 
If Turkey would be Qatar with no goals and aims for this region, maybe indeed in 1 week would be business as usual. 

Besides the Human tragedy, Turkey has been pissed on in-front of world-community. 
For the future, we will show, that we are no country to be pissed at in this region.


----------



## Neubarth (May 31, 2010)

ekrem said:


> Turkey has been pissed on in-front of world-community.
> For the future, we will show, that we are no country to be pissed at in this region.



Turkey as one of the Satanic countries of the world needs to be nuked out of Existence.  The Bible predicts that very soon one third of the world's population will be killed in an ugly war that not only kills that many people, but poisons the worlds oceans and kills the plants and trees.  Everybody know that can only be a nuclear war.  Hopefully the Turks and Iranian will be the first to go.  They need to die in the worst way.


----------



## CurveLight (May 31, 2010)

Neubarth said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > ... civilians were killed you *fucking idiot.
> ...



Allah is the arabic translation of the word "God" so you just called God.....Satan you dumb freak. 

Then you spew something about Eden.....you stoopid fucking dildo.....Israel is no where near Eden and even if it was, God surely does not approve the murdering of unarmed civilians you sick fuck.

You don't know the first fucking thing about Christ but you exploit that name to justify your sickness which puts you in the same boat of Islamic extremists who cheer when unarmed civilians are killed.


----------



## CurveLight (May 31, 2010)

Neubarth said:


> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> > Turkey has been pissed on in-front of world-community.
> ...




Okay......you have reached hell's lower bowels of fucking freakery sickness.


----------



## Liability (May 31, 2010)

ekrem said:


> Neubarth said:
> 
> 
> > God claimed Eden as His land.  He put the Jews in charge of it.  They are doing what God told them to do.  The Bible says that in the last days those boat riding Satan Worshipping Idiots are going to try to attack Israel with a Two Hundred Million man army.  God is going to come to Earth and personally kill every one of those followers of Allah (Satan).  They deserve to die.  Not because I said it, but because GOD JHVH said it.
> ...



Turkey is a huge empty void of nothing.

Screw Turkey.

They ought to have shown some tiny bit of rationality and not allowed themselves to be a part of the idiotic "flotilla."

Too bad their idiocy got them what they deserved.

Piss on Turkey.  Just don't use that one at Thanksgiving.  God alone knows what the stuffing is.


----------



## Liability (May 31, 2010)

There is no God but God.  And Allah is most certainly not His name.

And Moham*mud* was a psychotic pedophile piece of garbage, too.


----------



## Neubarth (May 31, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Neubarth said:
> 
> 
> > ekrem said:
> ...


  All of you Satanists always verbally attack the Children of God.  For that you will die.  It is not of my choosing.  God has condemned you to death. 

Read Revelation to see about the global die off within one generation of the Return of the Jews to God's Promised land to them of Israel.  One generation is approximately 65 years.  Thus, the nuclear war will happen any time now.  Since all of the prophecies that relate to the end times of the Earth have come true why would you start doubting prophecy now?  Are you crazy?


----------



## ekrem (May 31, 2010)

Liability said:


> (...)
> Piss on Turkey.(...)




I am no administrative politician and no general, unlike Neubarth, I therefore do not talk of conquering or nuking nations. 
I have to wait, which sounds do come out of administrative Turkey. 
I am very confident, that our response will be in utilizing almost all capabilities we have. 
In the near future, even Israelian government might collapse and lead there to new elections. 
If Turkey jumps, whole region jumps with.


International waters:


----------



## Liability (May 31, 2010)

ekrem said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > (...)
> ...


 [image snipped.  nobody is denying that the boarding took place in international waters.]


Let me clue you in.  Turkey will huff and puff and do jack and shit.

End of story.


----------



## CurveLight (May 31, 2010)

Neubarth said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Neubarth said:
> ...



Every generation since the Resurrection there have been truly sick fucking punks like you who claim Armegeddon is going to happen any minute.  You're just another sad fucking bitch trying to use God to justifyl your hate.


----------



## ekrem (May 31, 2010)

Liability said:


> (...)
> Let me clue you in.  Turkey will huff and puff and do jack and shit.
> 
> End of story.



I will be here, when you are proven wrong. It wont take long.


----------



## Neubarth (May 31, 2010)

ekrem said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > (...)
> ...


No you won't.  Read the Bible.  Turkey is going to be destroyed in a Nuclear war in a few more months.  Everything that God predicts in the Bible always comes true.


----------



## CurveLight (May 31, 2010)

Liability said:


> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...



Yes....people have tried to deny it happened in international waters but a Snitch Bitch like you will use any excuse to edit out facts you don't like.  There were European ships in the convoy.....carrying our allies and Americans....but hey.....like I predicted on the first page....there would be no shortage of hypocrisy.  So far almost every single person who has defended Israel murdering unarmed civilians are the same people who said the murder of unarmed civilians justified invading and occupying two nations that didn't attack us.

You fucking Nationalists will be a key contributor to the fall of the West's Empire.


----------



## Hollybaere (May 31, 2010)

Neubarth said:


> Everything that God predicts in the Bible always comes true.





Actually, everything predicted in the Bible comes true because the Zionists work hard to make sure it does.

God did not write the Bible.


----------



## CMike (May 31, 2010)

Turkey is responsible for trying to force a bunch of extremists into Israeli territory.

They are the ones responsible for the injuring of the Israeli soldiers.


----------



## ekrem (May 31, 2010)

CMike said:


> Turkey is responsible for trying to force a bunch of extremists into Israeli territory.
> 
> They are the ones responsible for the injuring of the Israeli soldiers.



1. Gaza is not Israelian territory.
2. Aid workers are not extremists
3. Israel and its government is repsonsible for the future. 
4. Turkey will make your breathing space very thin.


----------



## Neubarth (May 31, 2010)

ekrem said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> > Turkey is responsible for trying to force a bunch of extremists into Israeli territory.
> ...



Ekrem, you are condemned to hell because you refuse to believe God.  The boundaries of Israel were defined in the Bible to be the River Litani to Damascus to the Euphrates to the Indian Ocean and west to the River of Egypt.  That is an area bout fifty times bigger than Israel is today.  Why don't you read the Bible and find out the truth about what God said?  By the way, Gaza is just a small part of that land that goes all the way west to Egypt.  The Moslem holy city of Medina is part of Greater Israel.  It used to be a Jewish Merchant City before Mohammet killed all of the Jewish men there and raped all of the Jewish girls and women.  For that sin against God Mohammet is going to Hell.


----------



## ekrem (May 31, 2010)

Neubarth said:


> (...)
> Ekrem, you are condemned to hell because you refuse to believe God.  The boundaries of Israel were defined in the Bible to be the River Litani to Damascus to the Euphrates to the Indian Ocean and west to the River of Egypt.  That is an area bout fifty times bigger than Israel is today.  Why don't you read the Bible and find out the truth about what God said?  By the way, Gaza is just a small part of that land that goes all the way west to Egypt.  The Moslem holy city of Medina is part of Greater Israel.  It used to be a Jewish Merchant City before Mohammet killed all of the Jewish men there and raped all of the Jewish girls and women.  For that sin against God Mohammet is going to Hell.



You had the 20th century for your agenda. Failed. 
World moves on, 21st century is undisputed Sunnite rule over Middle-East. 
Get an earthly life.


----------



## Freeman (May 31, 2010)

It seems that the huminatirians are in zionazis jails

Bloodshed Off Gaza: European Countries Condemn Storming of Aid Flotilla - SPIEGEL ONLINE - News - International


----------



## ekrem (May 31, 2010)

BBC-Video:

Turkey calls Israel a 'terrorist' 
BBC News - Turkey calls Israel a 'terrorist' over Gaza ship deaths


----------



## Liability (May 31, 2010)

ekrem said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > (...)
> ...



LOL!  I am right.  There is no "when."  

It's a lock.  Turkey will not do jack shit EXCEPT for the huffing and puffing.

They made a huge mistake being part of that retarded flotilla.  A sad ending, but very very predictable.   And it is the fault NOT of Israel -- even in international waters.  It remains entirely the fault of those who engaged in that stupid display of futility.   Sorry that folks had to die, but they bear responsibility for the consequences of their own insidious and stupid actions.


----------



## ekrem (May 31, 2010)

Liability said:


> (...)
> LOL!  I am right.  There is no "when."  (...)



Turkish PM was in South-America when all this happened. 
He will address tomorrow through parliament the Turkish public and World Community. 
This he said by telephone on plane back to Turkey. 

Tomorrow you will see, that there is no QUOTE: "LOL" about this issue.


----------



## Liability (May 31, 2010)

MenstrualMess said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > ekrem said:
> ...



_bent tight_ is lying once again.

You, MenstrualMess, remain nothing but an abjectly pathetic deliberate liar.  *Israel itself acknowledged that it happened in international waters, you fraudulent lying tool. *


> Israeli spokeswoman Avital Leibovich claims that the activists were affiliated with Hamas, and as such, the convoy was not intended to be a humanitarian project. She also acknowledges that the Flotilla was raided in international waters. (All via interview with Al Jazeera English)


 Flotilla Update: Immediate Post-Attack  Sixteen Minutes to Palestine

Stupid and dishonest MenstrualMess can't get ANYTHING right or honest.


----------



## Nik (May 31, 2010)

Liability said:


> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...



Right, because you know so much about Turkish politics, right?

Turkey is a regional power.  They were one of Israels only semi-allies in the region.  Now?  Not so much.  Turkey has already recalled its ambassador.


----------



## Nik (May 31, 2010)

CMike said:


> Turkey is responsible for trying to force a bunch of extremists into Israeli territory.
> 
> They are the ones responsible for the injuring of the Israeli soldiers.



Fail.

If soldiers invade your boat in the middle of the night while in international waters, you get to fight back.  Its not their fault they were invaded.  Sheesh, personal responsibility, anyone?


----------



## CurveLight (May 31, 2010)

Liability said:


> MenstrualMess said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...



You're a stoopid fuck.  I never said Israel denied it.  Once again you have celebrated on a strawman because you are too fucking dishonest as always.


----------



## Nik (May 31, 2010)

Liability said:


> There is no God but God.  And Allah is most certainly not His name.
> 
> And Moham*mud* was a psychotic pedophile piece of garbage, too.



Are you really this ignorant of the basics of language?

Do you think that because the french call god Dieu, that somehow they are thinking of a different god than English-speakers?

You can use more than one word to refer to the same thing.  Like I could call you an asshat, or a retard.  And either are perfectly applicable.


----------



## Hollybaere (May 31, 2010)

Nik said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> > Turkey is responsible for trying to force a bunch of extremists into Israeli territory.
> ...



Israel Forces Fired On Sleeping Civillians Under Cover Of Darkness 

Heavily armed soldiers began to shoot the moment their feet hit the deck

Steve Watson
Prisonplanet.com
Monday, May 31st, 2010

While the Israeli government is praising its soldiers as heroes and saying they were acting in self defence by firing on unarmed civilians flying a white flag in international waters, one group involved with the Freedom Flotilla has a quite different story.

A spokeswoman for Israel Defence Forces (IDF), Avital Leibovich, claims that Israeli officers gave several warnings before boarding the the Turkish boat, the Mavi Marmara.

Somehow, according to Leibovich, when the soldiers did board the boat, they were then attacked by unarmed activists and relieved of their guns  a claim that is not backed up by video footage of the ambush.

Leibovich told reporters We found ourselves in the middle of a lynching,

We didnt look for confrontation but it was a massive attack, she said. What happened was a last resort.

This story is on its face ridiculous.

The following press release came from Freegaza.com , one of the aid groups involved in the flotilla, in the wake of the attack:

Under darkness of night, Israeli commandoes dropped from a helicopter onto the Turkish passenger ship, Mavi Marmara, and began to shoot the moment their feet hit the deck.

They fired directly into the crowd of civilians asleep. According to the live video from the ship, two have been killed, and 31 injured. Al Jazeera has just confirmed the numbers.

Streaming video shows the Israeli soldiers shooting at civilians, and our last SPOT beacon said, HELP, we are being contacted by the Israelis.

As things currently stand 20 people are thought to have been killed in the attack.

While the IDF and the Israeli government claim that their soldiers were attacked by violent political agitators wielding knives, several videos of those on board the boats and scenes from their voyage reveal that they are peaceful civilians that could not possibly constitute any threat to one of the most powerful armies on the planet.
More at: Israel Forces Fired On Sleeping Civillians Under Cover Of Darkness


----------



## Hollybaere (May 31, 2010)

Neubarth said:


> I am a simple Bible believing Christian.  You are of your father the Devil, (Satan or Allah) who is the father of all liars.  You are condemned to Hell where you belong.  Read the Bible and find the plan of Salvation and maybe you can save your stinking arse.  I doubt that can happen though.



Isn't that what Jesus told the Jews in the book of John: 8:44

_Ye are of your father the devil, and the lust of your father ye will do. He was a murderer from the begining, and abode not in the truth, because there is no truth in him. When he speaketh a lie , he speaketh of his own, for he is a liar, and the father of it. 

And because I tell you the truth, ye believe me not._

And because of this, they killed Jesus and blamed Pontius Pilot.


----------



## Dr Grump (May 31, 2010)

Israel comes out of this looking terrible any way you look at it....


----------



## CMike (May 31, 2010)

Those sleeping terrorists Grumpy attacking them with knives and bats, threw them off ships, and used their own guns against them.


----------



## Jack Fate (May 31, 2010)

All Israel should say is they regret the loss of life and nothing more.  No matter what, Israel is going to be blamed so just say it and go on and forget it.


----------



## Neubarth (May 31, 2010)

Dr Grump said:


> Israel comes out of this looking terrible any way you look at it....


Not at all.  The Israeli action brings Glory to God because it shows that they are finally following the instructions of JHVH.  They have had a hard time doing that over the millenniums.  They are learning to be obedient to God.  Praise God it  is finally happening. My Jewish brothers are learning to be obedient to JHVH.  
Will miracles never cease.


----------



## Neubarth (May 31, 2010)

Hollybaere said:


> Neubarth said:
> 
> 
> > I am a simple Bible believing Christian.  You are of your father the Devil, (Satan or Allah) who is the father of all liars.  You are condemned to Hell where you belong.  Read the Bible and find the plan of Salvation and maybe you can save your stinking arse.  I doubt that can happen though.
> ...



Satan is the father of all liars.  I sincerely hope that you are not letting Satan influence you to post lies on this forum.  

If you actually read the Bible you would know that Jesus was speaking to the Jewish religious leaders of the day.  The same leaders whom God JHVH castigated because they had accepted a religion of false piety in place of obedience to God JHVH.  That is the reason why the Jews were thrown out of Israel for nearly two thousand years.  When they were ready to be obedient to God JHVH, he would bring them back to Israel.  They are slowly learning to be obedient to their God, but it is a gradual learning process, and they are a very stubborn people. 

I speak for Israel, "Satan will not prevail any longer against God's people.  God will reign triumphant over the world within three years."   Amen!


----------



## Liability (May 31, 2010)

MenstrualMess said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > MenstrualMess said:
> ...



You remain an OBVIOUS and compulsive liar.  You said "people" had denied it.  But the POINT, you moron, is that *Israel itself never denied that it was in international waters.*  So why anybody would bother denying what the main actor acknowledged remains unclear.

It *was* in International Waters.

So what?

I realize that you will run away from addressing this question too -- with more of your pathetic efforts at deflection -- but I think it's still worthwhile to expose your endless display of fraudulence.

You've got nothing of merit to say -- ever.  You are a liar and a fraud.  But don't worry.  I will continue to expose you when I come upon any examples of your determined efforts to continue your lying ways.  And, the really good part is:  lots of people are on to who and what you are, now.  So, I will never be alone in exposing your dishonesty!


----------



## Liability (May 31, 2010)

Hollybaere said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> > CMike said:
> ...



The video puts the lie to the report.  As the Israeli soldiers came down those ropes BEFORE the soldiers even tried to fire their weapons, they were ATTACKED.  The shooting came later.

Propaganda that is immediately exposed as dishonest BY real time video is pretty damn pathetic.

One can side against the action of Israel on the ground that it was premature to board the ship while still in International waters.  but he claim that they came in firing is just pure dishonest self-serving Islamist propaganda.  It's a lie.


----------



## Neubarth (May 31, 2010)

We all know that Islam does nothing but lie all of the time.  Satan (Allah) is the father of all liars.  

All of Islam will be destroyed very soon.  They need to die for worshiping Satan.  God has made that very clear.

Die Pig Die is the rallying cry.


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 31, 2010)

CMike said:


> The only way that Israeli commandos were injured was because of armed resistence aboard the ship.
> 
> Israel was certainly right to stop it. For all they know the boats are filled with missiles for Hamas.
> 
> ...





> The Israeli military said seven soldiers were wounded, one of them seriously



What did the retards expect when they attack people, flowers and sweets?


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 31, 2010)

CMike said:


> Those sleeping terrorists Grumpy attacking them with knives and bats, threw them off ships, and used their own guns against them.



Cool!


----------



## Neubarth (May 31, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> > The only way that Israeli commandos were injured was because of armed resistence aboard the ship.
> ...



All of those satanic people needed to be killed.  That is all there is to it.  Satanic Whores are Satanic Whores.  God has damned them to hell where they belong.  It does not matter how you spell their names, they have given their lives and souls and bodies to Satan and need to be removed from this earth.


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 31, 2010)

Neubarth said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > CMike said:
> ...



Take your hokus pokus to the religion board.


----------



## blu (May 31, 2010)

Neubarth said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > CMike said:
> ...



and zeus will strike you with lightning if you get out of line and ra will burn you to dust


----------



## Neubarth (May 31, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Neubarth said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Israel was founded as a nation of Jehovah.  The Stinking Turks attack God because they constantly worship Satan.  Satan and Turkey need to be destroyed, Totally, Completely and with out reservation.  Nuke them til they glow.


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 31, 2010)

Neubarth said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Neubarth said:
> ...



Yeah but this Israel is a fake, an impostor.


----------



## mal (Jun 1, 2010)

Freeman said:


> As I expected, the freedom flotilla was bombed:
> 16 humanitarians killed , incredible
> 
> Israel attacks Gaza aid fleet - Middle East - Al Jazeera English



RealClearPolitics - Video - Close-Up Footage Of Flotilla Passengers Attacking Israeli Soldiers

Peace Activists my ASS...



peace...


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 1, 2010)

tha malcontent said:


> Freeman said:
> 
> 
> > As I expected, the freedom flotilla was bombed:
> ...



Good clip. It shows Israel attacking a civilian ship in international waters.


----------



## mal (Jun 1, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> > Freeman said:
> ...



You are Incapable of Honesty if that's all that you see in that Video...

And Most Likely, you are MORE than Aware of it.

Willfully Dishonest is NO way to go through Life.



peace...


----------



## theHawk (Jun 1, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



Israel and Egypt have been doing this blockade since 2007.  Ultimately, like any border, the line has to be protected from people that intentionally violate it.  It doesn't mean "murder" anyone who does, but it will be enforced by any means necessary.  Or how do you expect a military to enforce such a thing?  Warn people over the radio and if they don't turn around just throw their hands up and say "oh well we tried, just let em through"?  How fucking moronic can you be?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 1, 2010)

tha malcontent said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > tha malcontent said:
> ...



Oh yeah, and it shows people defending themselves from that attack.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 1, 2010)

theHawk said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



Israel has no authority to order them to do anything.


----------



## CurveLight (Jun 1, 2010)

theHawk said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...




Do you know the borders of the blockade?  (Of course not)

Do you know the law regarding humanitarian aid?  (Of course not)

Do you know what the maritime laws are regarding international waters and piracy?  (Of course not)

They were delivering supplies like....medicine.  You sick fuck.


----------



## theHawk (Jun 1, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Israel has no authority to order them to do anything.



OK, so they don't have "authority" according to some governments, doesn't change the fact that they gave themselves the authority and have actively been enforcing it on those waters for several years.  Its never wise to cross the "men with guns" protecting a border, whether or not you believe they have legal "authority" to do so is irrelevant, especially if no one is willing to disarm them.

None of you idiots has yet to answer the simple question yet.  What do you expect to happen when you violate a line being protected with men with guns?


----------



## CurveLight (Jun 1, 2010)

Liability said:


> MenstrualMess said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...



You are a pathetic **** Snitch Bitch.  You claimed nobody was denying it happened in international waters so I pointed out some have tried to deny it so you create a strawman and post a link showing Israel didn't deny it......when I never claimed Israel did deny it.  Holy fuck you are beyond pathetic you crybaby cocksucking Snitch Bitch.


----------



## theHawk (Jun 1, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



No I don't know, and I don't really care.  Israel has been enforcing this blockade since 2007.  If they have been violating law, then who exactly are the law enforcers of these international waters?  Where was their UN military escort if what they were doing was so legal?  

Again, whether you recognize the "legality" of their blockade is irrelevant.  The people on the boat knew Israel was enforcing this blockade, and they chose to violate it and piss off the Israelis.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 1, 2010)

theHawk said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Israel has no authority to order them to do anything.
> ...



I expect the self proclaimed powers that be to follow the law.

Israel violated the law and now is getting the flack. Hopefully they will be getting jail time.


----------



## Neubarth (Jun 1, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



They were not in violation of international law.  They have a right of self defense when boarding a vessel for inspection.  When the United States was founded, all of our revenue boats used for inspecting ships at harbor had guns on them for self protection as cargo carrying ships frequently figured that they could kill the inspectors and then drop off their cargo without paying import taxes.  If fired upon first, they could sink the damn ship.  Such is the rule of the Ocean.

What maritime law did they break?  The entire episode was videotaped, or so my son in the IDF tells me.  Now, if they have videotape showing that the inspectors were fired upon, by the peaceful boats, international law stands behind the Israelis.  Personally I think the IDF should have sunk all of the ships and let everybody drown.  They deserve to die.


----------



## Neubarth (Jun 1, 2010)

I challenge people to defend what they believe in.  In seven cities across America, a poll was recently conducted.  People were asked if they were Christian, which used to stand for "Christ In" the individual. Now-a-days, people are calling themselves Christians who have never read the Bible.  This was clearly confirmed in the questioning. 

Questions were very simple.  They were:
1. What are the first six books of the Bible?
2. Can you tell me what the Book of Ruth was about?
3. Is there a book of Enoch in the Bible?
4. What are the last three books of the Bible? 
5. Does the Bible mention eternal punishment?
6. What prophet(s) said that Israel would be punished?
7. What prophet(s) said that Israel would return to their land?
8. What prophet(s) talked about the End of the World?
9. What prophet(s) talked about the Later Days?
10. What prophet(s) wrote about the Last Days?
11. What are the three divisions of the Old Testament?

The average American got one question right.  Yet, they called themselves Christians.  They had absolutely no understanding of what Christianity was about. If they claim to be Christians with Christ living inside of them, and have no understanding of what God tells them in the Bible, they are just lying to themselves.  Where do you stand?  Are you brash enough to say that you are a Christian and then oppose the will of God as is clearly pointed out in the Bible?

This point comes into play in Middle Eastern Politics.  True Christians support Israel because they know what God requires of them in the Bible.  People who support Satan (Allah) obviously are not Christians and are condemned by the message in the Bible to eternal punishment.


----------



## CurveLight (Jun 1, 2010)

Neubarth said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



That's because you are a sick fuck.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 1, 2010)

Neubarth said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



Israel always defends itself from the people it attacks. That is the only self defense it does.


----------



## Neubarth (Jun 1, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Neubarth said:
> 
> 
> > They were not in violation of international law.  They have a right of self defense when boarding a vessel for inspection.  When the United States was founded, all of our revenue boats used for inspecting ships at harbor had guns on them for self protection as cargo carrying ships frequently figured that they could kill the inspectors and then drop off their cargo without paying import taxes.  If fired upon first, they could sink the damn ship.  Such is the rule of the Ocean.
> ...



Sticks and stones may break my bones, but name calling will never hurt me.  

Your argument is with God JHVH, not me.  Anybody who comes up against God's Nation of Israel on God's land of Eden (that He is letting the Jews use rent free) will be slaughtered the Bible says.  That promise if for the Later Days, which we are now in.   

Just remember the Negro Spiritual.  They captured it best:
Dem bones, Dem bones, Dem dry Bones, Now Hear the Word of the Lord......

The Bones (the Jews from the four corners of the Earth) have come together.  
After that the Flesh returns to them 
Lastly the spirit of life comes to them.  

How could it be that a nation that was dead with its bones scattered everywhere in the fields of the Earth could come together and rebuild its skeleton from Dem Dry Bones, and then have the flesh appear and yet be spiritually dead.  For the Ancient Jews to have their spiritual life, they had to have their temple back and they had to offer sacrifices at the temple for their sins to be forgiven.  Obviously that can not happen with the Satanic Dome of the Rock in the way of the reconstruction of the Jewish Temple that belongs on that site. 

Therefore there has to be another way for them to be spiritually reborn.  It is this generation that will experience that spiritual rebirth.  When you see that happen, you will know that we have passed from the Later Days (The last generation as told in the Bible) to the Last Days (the Last Seven years of the Earth as told in the Bible.)

Standby, it is going to happen soon.


----------



## CurveLight (Jun 1, 2010)

Neubarth said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Neubarth said:
> ...



You're full of pure hate and lust over the blood of unarmed murder victims.  You represent nothing of God you twisted fuckwad.


----------



## Neubarth (Jun 1, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Neubarth said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



Sticks and stones again.  God has granted special protective status over the Jews.  That is  the reason why all of the Satanic Attacks from Islam are always destroyed.  God just slaps the children of Satan (Allah) down.  I do not do it, but I point out over and over again how stupid the SatanIslamic crowd is to constantly try to go up against God.

Praise God from whom all blessings flow.  Praise Him all creatures here below.


----------



## mystic (Jun 1, 2010)

I realize this is a bit derailing, but I had to comment on this as it's so delusional.



Liability said:


> There is no God but God.  And Allah is most certainly not His name.



You just said, "There is no God but God.  And God is most certainly not His name."

Who do you think Arab Christians pray to? 



Neubarth said:


> God just slaps the children of Satan (Allah) down.



Another genius. I'll ask you: Who do you think Arab Christians pray to?

You better stop calling God Satan cause he's gonna slap _you_ down.


----------



## mal (Jun 1, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



It's Obvious who Attacked First...

Don't Deliberately Defy a Blockade and then Attack those who are Stopping your Ship...

You Might get Killed.



peace...


----------



## CurveLight (Jun 1, 2010)

mystic said:


> I realize this is a bit derailing, but I had to comment on this as it's so delusional.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Neubarth is the first Westboro Baptist Church member to find USMB.


----------



## CurveLight (Jun 1, 2010)

Neubarth said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



So any jackass with a boat and guns in international waters has the right to stop other boats, board them, and shoot the people to do an "inspection?"  I believe the original term for what you call an "inspection" was Piracy.


----------



## Neubarth (Jun 1, 2010)

mystic said:


> I realize this is a bit derailing, but I had to comment on this as it's so delusional.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your tremendous ignorance and serious lack of education fails you and makes you look silly to those of us with educations.

Christian Arabs pray to JHVH.  Allah was the name for the Moon God and is derived from Ba'Al lah. That is related to ancient Baal worship. In both cases, the deity the Islamics worship requires Human Sacrifice on a continuing basis. Witness the ritualized ceremony before all of the beheading videos that you can see on Al Jazeera television.  It is done in the exact same manner that Muhammet showed his followers in Medina where they beheaded all of the Jewish merchants in front of their wives and children before all of the women were raped by Mo and his band of merry murdering men.

Though common usage does presently make the name Allah a catch-all for God, Allah is not Jehovah (Yahweh or JHVH).  Allah is a manifestation of Satan and is the God the Islamics sacrifice all of those poor people to.  The Bible clearly points out that in the Later Days, the religion of the False Prophet will be beheading Christians and Jews to honor the God of the False Prophet.  The Bible does not say hanging, stabbing, shooting with arrows, spearing, poisoning or bludgeoning.   The Bible specifies that the Christians and Jews will be BEHEADED for their testimony of the Word of God.  The Bible is always 100 percent correct and very specific when it comes to prophecy.


----------



## Freeman (Jun 1, 2010)

Of course, according to international law this is a massacre


> Any attack on the ships of the International Freedom Flotilla could also put Israeli government officials in violation of several articles of the United Nations Convention on the Law of the Sea, Part VII :
> 
> article 87(a) provides for freedom of navigation.
> 
> ...


Les vétérans US : si Israël s'en prend à la flotille, elle viole les lois de la mer - Le blog de Nicole


----------



## Freeman (Jun 1, 2010)

Neubarth said:


> mystic said:
> 
> 
> > I realize this is a bit derailing, but I had to comment on this as it's so delusional.
> ...



I don't know why you spend your day to lick the zionist ass while they destroy christian heritage in Jerusalem 

Christians in Jerusalem want Jews to stop spitting on them - Haaretz Daily Newspaper | Israel News

Destruction and Desecration of Christian Holy Places after 1948


----------



## theHawk (Jun 1, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> So any jackass with a boat and guns in international waters has the right to stop other boats, board them, and shoot the people to do an "inspection?"  I believe the original term for what you call an "inspection" was Piracy.



If a fully recognized state decides to use its military to enforce a 3 year old blockade then you'd better steer clear of them.  But apparently you are so blinded by your hatred of Israel you can't comprehend common sense.

If Turkey had an issue with the legality of the blockade they have had plenty of time to take Israel and Egypt to whatever court has jurisdiction over the area. 

And by the way, these people weren't "innocent", they willfully set out to provoke a confrontation with Israeli forces.  They brought small arms and knives to pick a fight with a navy and promptly got their asses kicked, and in some cases killed.  Sorry, but I'm not going to shed any tears, not even phoney ones like you, for some dipshits that fucked with the Israeli military and (once again) got their asses handed to them.


----------



## Neubarth (Jun 1, 2010)

Freeman said:


> Of course, according to international law this is a massacre
> 
> 
> > Any attack on the ships of the International Freedom Flotilla could also put Israeli government officials in violation of several articles of the United Nations Convention on the Law of the Sea, Part VII :
> ...



International Law allows for search and seizure at sea.  If an exclusion zone is declared and enforced, it is legal.  Thus, the nations of Europe can search and seize the Islamic Pirate Ships in the Indian Ocean.  I favor swift execution of the Islamic Pirates.  The Europeans are afraid to do that, so are releasing them after a brief detention.  That serves no useful purpose and is just an exercise in folly.


----------



## mystic (Jun 1, 2010)

Neubarth said:


> mystic said:
> 
> 
> > I realize this is a bit derailing, but I had to comment on this as it's so delusional.
> ...


----------



## CMike (Jun 1, 2010)

What is so difficult to understand?

Hamas is a terrorist organization that controls Gaza.

Missiles have been shipped there

Israel inspects ships going there to make sure there aren't missiles.

The arab terrorists instead of heeding warning to stop, attacked Israeli soldiers there to inspect the ship. They used knives against them and even threw at least one overboard.

The Israeli soldiers fought back in self defense.

End of story.


----------



## Shogun (Jun 1, 2010)

we ALL know about that israeli "self defense"


----------



## CMike (Jun 1, 2010)

Maybe the arab terrorists shouldn't use their women and children as human shields then, huh?


----------



## mal (Jun 1, 2010)

Shogun said:


> we ALL know about that israeli "self defense"








Don't be Dishonest...



peace...


----------



## mal (Jun 1, 2010)

CMike said:


> Maybe the arab terrorists shouldn't use their women and children as human shields then, huh?



Don't forget the Elderly and Naive Western "Peace Activists"...



peace...


----------



## GHook93 (Jun 1, 2010)

ekrem said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > (...)
> ...



Turkey won't do much but bark and you know it!


----------



## mal (Jun 1, 2010)

GHook93 said:


> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



Nobody over there, Save Iran, will do a Damned thing...

And if Iran does something, the rest will Learn what Excessive Force REALLY is when Israel Retaliates.



peace...


----------



## CurveLight (Jun 1, 2010)

CMike said:


> What is so difficult to understand?
> 
> Hamas is a terrorist organization that controls Gaza.
> 
> ...



So if a robber breaks into your house and you throw a chair at him he can shoot your stoopid fucking ass for self-defense?  

There is no limit to the absurdities you fucking ***** will breech to defend ridiculous agendas.


----------



## Shogun (Jun 1, 2010)

tha malcontent said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > we ALL know about that israeli "self defense"
> ...





do you want to compare the body count between pali bombs and rockets with cast lead cluster bombs and phosphorus weapons over the last 10 years?


----------



## GHook93 (Jun 1, 2010)

ekrem said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Good luck, warmongers.
> ...



Warmonger from the country that:
(1) Slaughter over 1 million innocent Aremains and still won't acknowledge. State sponsored Holocaust denial.
(2) A country through conquest and imperialism ruled over the middle east and North Africa, raping, murdering and stealing from tens of millions of people
(3) A country that to this day inacts pograms against the Kurds and systematically slaughters the Kurds, even crosses their border to do it
(4) The country where the Pope was stabbed

Yep they have a ton of hypocrisy to give out!


----------



## mal (Jun 1, 2010)

Shogun said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...



Your Cartoon is Dishonest... As I am Certain your Take on what is going on over there is...

Israel shows AMAZING Restraint while the Scum Hides behind Children, Women and the Elderly when they Attack...

If they weren't such Cowards in that Hiding, less of their Innoncents would Parish because of their Terrorist Activities.



peace...


----------



## CurveLight (Jun 1, 2010)

Neubarth said:


> Freeman said:
> 
> 
> > Of course, according to international law this is a massacre
> ...



Then post the laws showing what israel did was legal you sick fuck.


----------



## Shogun (Jun 1, 2010)

tha malcontent said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > tha malcontent said:
> ...




So, I'll take it that's a NO I REALLY DONT WANT TO COMPARE WHO IS ACTUALLY OUTKILLING WHOM then.   Ok.  I kinda figured as much.


----------



## mal (Jun 1, 2010)

Shogun said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...



Has ZERO to do with who Provokes, Sho...

For Fucks SAKE!...

Unprovoked Acts of Terror Followed by Hiding Amongst Women and Children will cause one Side to have a Higher Death Toll...

The Palestinian Terrorists have that Blood on THEIR hands!



peace...


----------



## Shogun (Jun 1, 2010)

tha malcontent said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > tha malcontent said:
> ...




No, it has EVERYTHING to do with the cry of "DEFENSE" when such excuses are used to rationalize killing.  If you think rocks and a tiny amount of dead jews via rockets validates the THOUSANDS dead from cast lead military adventures then it's clear which of us is being absolutely dishonest here.

If a mexican drug lord kills a US senator we don't drop bombs on mexican cities hoping to kill said mexican drug lord.  You can blame the victim all you want but, at the end of the day, that is all you are doing while you avoid the actual amount of blood caused by each side.


----------



## Nik (Jun 1, 2010)

tha malcontent said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > tha malcontent said:
> ...



Its called proportionality.

You don't get to cry defense and then set off on massacres.


----------



## Nik (Jun 1, 2010)

GHook93 said:


> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



Oh, well, its good the US has never done anything bad.

And way to generalize the entire country cause some whacko stabbed the pope there.


----------



## CurveLight (Jun 1, 2010)

tha malcontent said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > tha malcontent said:
> ...



Have you ever considered the propaganda factor?  You know....the one that goes like this.....

"Sir, we just did a casualty check and found one dead elderly person, and 3 small children."

"What?!?  COMOPS told us there were only armed fighters inside.  What the fuck are we going to do now?"

"How about stating the fighters purposefully used them as human shields?  That way we aren't guilty of anything no matter how many unarmed civilians we whack."

"Great idea!   But what if people want proof?"

"Our supporters will take care of that for us."

"How?"

"They will simply point out we are almighty goodness and damn near infallible and anyone that claims we are responsible will get shouted down as 'terrorist lovers.'"

"Brilliant!"


----------



## CMike (Jun 1, 2010)

Nik said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...


Nonsense.

If it was a massacre they would all be dead. 

Seven Israeli soldiers were injured by the terrorists.


----------



## Nik (Jun 1, 2010)

CMike said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> > tha malcontent said:
> ...



Oh, I see.  Well its good to know the Holocaust wasn't a massacre, since some survived it.


----------



## Shogun (Jun 1, 2010)

CMike said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> > tha malcontent said:
> ...



YEA!  guns and military weapons against clubs and kitchen knives is a FAIR FIGHT (says the zionist jew)

Hell, if they had ROCKS then we'd have REALLY seen a reason to nuke em!


----------



## Shogun (Jun 1, 2010)

Nik said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> > Nik said:
> ...



oh no, you see.. THAT is different.  it's ALWAYS different.  Enjoy your scarlet A though.


----------



## Neubarth (Jun 1, 2010)

Nik said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > ekrem said:
> ...



All I know is that I see no end of murders and attempted murders of Jews by the Satanic Islamics. 

Anybody who has studied Iranian history knows that the northern Tribes of Israel (The Northern Kingdom) were transplanted to the northern valley areas of the Tigris and Euphrates rivers by the Assyrians. These lands were eventually taken over by the Babylonians and then the Medes (Kurds) and the Persians.  Most of the Israelites ended up living in Persia (Iran) where they were very numerous.  

They were a very intelligent people who were allowed to practice their religion by the Persian royalty. Those Jews developed a lot of the present day understandings of their religion.  Their writings remain, but most of them disappeared from history. 

Why?  Simple, most of them were given the opportunity to convert to Islam starting 1400 years ago, and had their throats slit if they did not.  So much for the people of the Book. Sometimes they were just attacked out of jealous rage and had their throats slit and were slowly beheaded in front of their wives and children just like Muhammet showed his murderous thieving followers in Medina when he first started raping and pillaging to support his band of thieves.  

So many Jews were killed from successive generations that it is believed the number of beheaded come to over Nine Million. Luckily a very small number of Jews escaped. They are now referred to as Bukharan Jews. Most of them maintain that they are the descendants of the "Lost Tribes of Israel."  If they think they are, it would be logical to assume that they know where they came from.  They only number in the tens of thousands world wide, when they should have numbered in the Millions if they had not been killed in the Iranian Holocaust.


----------



## Neubarth (Jun 1, 2010)

The Turkish voting in of a Radical Islamic regime has destabilized the Middle East.  Now that Turkey is going out of its way to provoke confrontation with Christians and Jews, I am in favor of the complete elimination of Turkey from the surface of the Earth.  It is the only way to solve this problem.  

I favor the same solution for Racial Islamic Iran.  That is a country that should have been nuked way back in 1981.  Nothing but the total elimination of Radical Islam is acceptable.  A little collateral damage has to be expected when we use nuclear weapons to take out all of their major populations centers.  

I feel sorry for the innocent animals that will be killed, it is a harsh reality of nuclear war.


----------



## Jack Fate (Jun 1, 2010)

There seem to be quite a few people who back the muslims and Pals that are quite ignorant of Islam and what is really going on.  They don't get it.  The really believe that all the rest of the world has to do is give them what they want and they will be happy.  What they want is Israel destroyed and the left cannot accept that as the reason, when, in fact, it is the only thing that will make them happy.


----------



## Jack Fate (Jun 1, 2010)

Neubarth said:


> The Turkish voting in of a Radical Islamic regime has destabilized the Middle East.  Now that Turkey is going out of its way to provoke confrontation with Christians and Jews, I am in favor of the complete elimination of Turkey from the surface of the Earth.  It is the only way to solve this problem.
> 
> I favor the same solution for Racial Islamic Iran.  That is a country that should have been nuked way back in 1981.  Nothing but the total elimination of Radical Islam is acceptable.  A little collateral damage has to be expected when we use nuclear weapons to take out all of their major populations centers.
> 
> I feel sorry for the innocent animals that will be killed, it is a harsh reality of nuclear war.



I agree with you.  Islam is pure evil and the inevitable is going to happen sooner or later.  Let's get it on and over with.


----------



## GHook93 (Jun 1, 2010)

Nik said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...



There is no such thing and proportionate. That is a liberal irrationality. Would you be OK with Jews going into public Arab centers with suicide vest or Jews along the border shooting dozen upon dozen daily missile attacks? Nope.

Proportionate force is stupidity! The objective of war is not a stalemate, rather its to win.

You would have been a called a moron (which suits you) if back in the 30s and 40s you called for America, Russia and Britian to use proportionate force against Germany and Japan!


----------



## Shogun (Jun 1, 2010)

GHook93 said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> > tha malcontent said:
> ...



of course a jew is in favor of extermination... as long as it's not jews being exterminated.





shocker, lemme tellya.


ps, I highlighted your fucked up grasp on the English language.  You're welcome.


----------



## Jack Fate (Jun 1, 2010)

Shogun said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > Nik said:
> ...



You don't like Jews fighting back?  If you don't like it then tell your pals to stop attacking the Jews.  Simple.


----------



## Shogun (Jun 1, 2010)

Jack Fate said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...



yea dude!  There sure were lot's and LOT'S of fighting going on in a ship bringing aid to palestine!




I mean, those boats were just like proverbial fucking BATTLESHIPS!





Nothing says "attacking jews" like humanitarian relief!


 


your kind are too busy worshiping jews to figure out why you are no better than the german populace during the run up to ww2.


----------



## Nik (Jun 1, 2010)

Jack Fate said:


> There seem to be quite a few people who back the muslims and Pals that are quite ignorant of Islam and what is really going on.  They don't get it.  The really believe that all the rest of the world has to do is give them what they want and they will be happy.  What they want is Israel destroyed and the left cannot accept that as the reason, when, in fact, it is the only thing that will make them happy.



Really?

Pakistan is a Muslim country with nukes.  If thats all they really wanted, Israel would be gone.

Islam, and muslims, are slightly more complicated than you say.


----------



## Neubarth (Jun 1, 2010)

Nik said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> > There seem to be quite a few people who back the muslims and Pals that are quite ignorant of Islam and what is really going on.  They don't get it.  The really believe that all the rest of the world has to do is give them what they want and they will be happy.  What they want is Israel destroyed and the left cannot accept that as the reason, when, in fact, it is the only thing that will make them happy.
> ...



Pakinstan does not have the capacity to deliver a nuke anywhere outside of their country.  Being able to build a primitive Atomic Bomb and set it off where it was built is one thing.  Being able to weaponize it so that it can be delivered by plane or missile is another thing entirely.  Let's say that Pakistan was trying to get a primitive Atomic Bomb into a port city in a cargo ship.  Israel watches its incoming maritime traffic like a hawk, would intercept it and then totally eliminate Pakistan from the surface of the Earth as they would have the right to do.  Do you really think Pakistan is THAT STUPID?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 1, 2010)

CMike said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> > tha malcontent said:
> ...



UH, terrorist attacks are against civilians, troops are legitimate targets.


----------



## Jack Fate (Jun 1, 2010)

Shogun said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...



Go peddle your crap somewhere else.  I don't need to "worship Jews" to know what's going on.  Anyone who understands Islam and history knows what's going on.  You must think the rest of us are as stupid as you are.


----------



## Jack Fate (Jun 1, 2010)

Nik said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> > There seem to be quite a few people who back the muslims and Pals that are quite ignorant of Islam and what is really going on.  They don't get it.  The really believe that all the rest of the world has to do is give them what they want and they will be happy.  What they want is Israel destroyed and the left cannot accept that as the reason, when, in fact, it is the only thing that will make them happy.
> ...



Now you're gonna muddy the water and confuse the issue.  Try again.  Keep spinning until you pass out.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Jun 1, 2010)

Freeman said:


> As I expected, the freedom flotilla was bombed:
> 16 humanitarians killed , incredible
> 
> Israel attacks Gaza aid fleet - Middle East - Al Jazeera English



Wow  alqueada terrorist try to smuggle weapons into Gaza to kill  jews and  you get your panties in a wad.
Im shocked  shocked I tell you.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Jun 1, 2010)

Nik said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> > Nik said:
> ...



The "peace activist" demonstrated  there peaceful  intentions with  clubs,
once they over whelmed the soldiers and stole their side arms , the air support  serviced the targets..


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 1, 2010)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> > CMike said:
> ...



They were peaceful until Israel came to steal their stuff and shoot anyone who resisted. The same way Israel has been treating the Palestinians since 1947


----------



## Jack Fate (Jun 1, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> > Nik said:
> ...



Wrong.  The ship did not go to port to be inspected.  That's why it was boarded.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 1, 2010)

Jack Fate said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Fitnah said:
> ...



Who died and left Israel their boss.


----------



## Jack Fate (Jun 1, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



That response pretty much lost your pathetic argument.  Try again.  Is your mommy home or is there an adult there who can explain to you what is happening in the Middle East and why there is a blockade?  That might help you understand why, where and what for.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 1, 2010)

Jack Fate said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Jack Fate said:
> ...



Seriously, where does Israel get off thinking they can boss people around?


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Jun 1, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> > Nik said:
> ...


Yeah
Smuggling  weapons across a quarantine  has  always been  one of the most peace  pursuits .


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 1, 2010)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Fitnah said:
> ...



You obviously don't know much about the conflict.


----------



## Liability (Jun 1, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



You obviously don't have any concern for honesty.

Hamas has a charter.  What do they explicitly seek in their charter, genius?

By stark contrast, Israel seeks the annihilation of nobody.  Not in their charter and not otherwise.

Under those circumstances, setting up the blockade is valid in international law even if lots of busybody nations attempt to condemn it for their own hypocritical and dishonest reasons.  Screw them.  And attempting to RUN a blockade is actionable.

Now I see that the geniuses in Ireland are contemplating following in the imbecile footsteps of Turkey.

Maybe this time Israel won't attempt to use paintball guns.  Sinking the mamajammas is an option.


----------



## Nik (Jun 1, 2010)

GHook93 said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> > tha malcontent said:
> ...



Luckily your opinion means fuck all.  Israel has signed a treaty agreeing to use proportionate force.  So your telling me that Israel signed a treaty and knowingly is breaking the law?  

Why are you justifying such illegal acts?


----------



## Nik (Jun 1, 2010)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Freeman said:
> 
> 
> > As I expected, the freedom flotilla was bombed:
> ...



Proof they were al qaeda terrorists?

Good luck with that.


----------



## Nik (Jun 1, 2010)

Jack Fate said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> > Jack Fate said:
> ...



Yes, perish forbid we talk about anything other than massive generalizations when talking about over a billion individuals.  

Because everyone knows that the clearer something is, the more likely it is to be true.


----------



## Nik (Jun 1, 2010)

Jack Fate said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Jack Fate said:
> ...



Right.  Because if spices get into Gaza, they might be magically turned into bombs.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Jun 1, 2010)

Nik said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> > Freeman said:
> ...



The ongoing interrogation of passengers who were aboard the Marmara - the Gaza aid flotilla's flagship - revealed that the majority of those who attacked the Israeli Naval Commandos boarding the ship have direct and indirect Global Jihad ties. Israel's investigation has revealed some 100 people infiltrated the peace and humanitarian aid activists making their way to Gaza, with the explicit design to attack Israeli soldiers using cold arms.
Some among that group are believed to have ties with World Jihad groups, mainly al-Qaeda.

The majority of suspects are Turks, but some are Yemenites and Indonesian. One Yemenite Islamist was photographed with a dagger in his belt prior to the raid.

The suspects are not cooperating with investigators. Most of them have no identification papers, and Israeli authorities are still trying to ascertain their identity.

Nevertheless, it is clear that the majority were recruited by the same IHH handler who organized the flotilla.

IHH is a Turkish humanitarian relief fund with a radical Islamic anti-Western orientation.

Some of the suspects were found to be carrying large sums of money. Others had Kevlar vests and gas masks; and all were found to be carrying weapons such as knives, metal clubs and slingshots..

Probe reveals flotilla lynchers have ties to Global Jihad - Israel News, Ynetnews

*Im sure if they  were  legitimate peace activist they would have some kind of  identification *


Turkeys Humanitarian Relief Foundation (IHH) was established in 1995 and 
registered in Istanbul. The organization was outlawed in Israel in May 2008 
because of its affiliation with the charity coalition and the fact that it 
had become a major component in the global fund raising machine for the 
Hamas terrorist organization.

The foundations declared goal is to provide assistance to Islamic groups in 
various places around the world, mainly in Asia. In recent years, however, 
there has been a marked trend in the organization to broaden its operations 
to various countries in Europe as well, sometimes by establishing branches 
that bear its name, even though they deny any connection to the IHH.

IMRA - Thursday, May 27, 2010 Background Information: Turkish Humanitarian Relief Foundation (IHH)


----------



## tommywho70x (Jun 2, 2010)

Liability said:


> There is no God but God.  And Allah is most certainly not His name.
> 
> And Moham*mud* was a psychotic pedophile piece of garbage, too.



if by "God" you are referring to the entity who is called "elohim" by moses in the opening lines of genesis, who is the infinitely incomprehensible one which is the one that is all that is, was and ever will be, i agree wholeheartedly.

if you mean "the Lord God" YHVH, he said to moses, "i am the lord your god, who brought you out of the house of bondage. you will have no other gods BEFORE me" which suggests that there are other lesser gods than the illimitable one and YHVH wanted the israelites to worship him exclusively and would get really pissed if they started worship ping his competition. 

which he seems ready to do often.

 i'm not looking forward to his response to what's going on in his flock lately.

he definitely does not like it when we kill each other, telling noah after the flood that the sin of killing is the only unforgivable one


----------



## mal (Jun 2, 2010)

Nik said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > Nik said:
> ...



Your kind of Thinking would have seen Germany and Japan the Victors in WWII...

Is this Irrational Concept of yours Rooted in Sympathy for Jihadists or Hatred for Jews?...

Both?



peace...


----------



## chesswarsnow (Jun 2, 2010)

Sorry bout that,


1. The dumb ass ayabs on those ships had it coming, trying to club all the Jews who came down by rope from helicopters, to inspect the cargo.
2. Which they have a right to do so.
3. You start clubing IDF like a baby seal, and they will come unloose on you, lesson learned eh ayabs?



Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 2, 2010)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Fitnah said:
> ...



I was briefly looking through the IMRA link and noticed some things that were factually incorrect. These incorrect items benefit Israel. Do you consider this site to be credible or is it propaganda?


----------



## Jack Fate (Jun 2, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



When your nation is under attack.  Tha's when.


----------



## Jack Fate (Jun 2, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Do the Pals smuggle weapons and fire rockets into Israel on a regular basis?


----------



## Jack Fate (Jun 2, 2010)

Nik said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > Nik said:
> ...



Why are you justifying a tribe that teaches their children to commit suicide and murder?


----------



## Jack Fate (Jun 2, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> > Nik said:
> ...



So says the tool and useful idiot, islamofascist bootlicker.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 2, 2010)

Jack Fate said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Fitnah said:
> ...



What do you mean, smuggle? It is not illegal for Palestine to import weapons.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 2, 2010)

Jack Fate said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Fitnah said:
> ...



So, I take it that you consider misinformation to be credible.


----------



## ekrem (Jun 2, 2010)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> (...)
> *Im sure if they  were  legitimate peace activist they would have some kind of  identification *
> (...)



Off course they have identification, one of the deads is National Athlete of Turkish Taekvando Team. Another one is a TV-series actor.


Gemideki ünlü oyuncu ortaya çýktý - Hürriyet
Milli tekvandocu Ýsrail kurþunuyla öldü - Hürriyet


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Jun 2, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Why do they "import" them through tunnels from Egypt?


----------



## CurveLight (Jun 2, 2010)

Gaza blockade eased after raid - Israel-Palestinians- msnbc.com

So Egypt lifted their blockade and Israel is still going to sell over $180 million dollars of weapons to.....Turkey.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Jun 2, 2010)

ekrem said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> > (...)
> ...



Yeah looks like  there were all a fine bunch

3 flotilla fatalities 'dreamt of martyrdom' - Israel News, Ynetnews


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 2, 2010)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Jack Fate said:
> ...



As you can see, the port is closed,


----------



## ekrem (Jun 2, 2010)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Yeah looks like  there were all a fine bunch
> 
> 3 flotilla fatalities 'dreamt of martyrdom' - Israel News, Ynetnews



Ynetnews (Israel) quotes in its story a Turkish newspaper clalled "Haber". 
Once such a newspaper under this name is founded and established, I will let you know.


----------



## blu (Jun 2, 2010)

I posted this in the other thread about this but thought I should here as well:

"hmmm as much as I don't like Irsael, this whole event really seems to be the fault of the flotillas. The activists certainly won the PR war, but their actions as the IDF boarded the boat was completely unacceptable. This whole thing also started after they tried to break an existing blockage and refused to allow inspection even hundreds of ships do this daily.

I guess my previous trolling was uncalled for"


----------



## Jack Fate (Jun 2, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Why do you support a people who teach their children to commit suicide and murder?


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Jun 2, 2010)

ekrem said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah looks like  there were all a fine bunch
> ...



http://www.haberturk.com/


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 2, 2010)

Jack Fate said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Jack Fate said:
> ...



What does that have to do with misinformation?


----------



## Jack Fate (Jun 2, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



You're supporting a group of people who teach their children suicide and murder.  I'd say you were misinformed.  That's what it has to do with "misinformation".


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Jun 2, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> I was briefly looking through the IMRA link and noticed some things that were factually incorrect. These incorrect items benefit Israel. Do you consider this site to be credible or is it propaganda?


Yeah well anything you  disagree with is "misinformation" isnt it?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 2, 2010)

Jack Fate said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Jack Fate said:
> ...



Children around the world are taught that is is honorable to defend their country.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 2, 2010)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > I was briefly looking through the IMRA link and noticed some things that were factually incorrect. These incorrect items benefit Israel. Do you consider this site to be credible or is it propaganda?
> ...



No, Items that are factually incorrect are misinformation. It matters not if I agree or disagree.


----------



## ekrem (Jun 2, 2010)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> HABERTÜRK - TÜRK?YE'N?N EN BÜYÜK ?NTERNET GAZETES?



"Haber" means "News". 
There are many media outlets beginning with "Haber", just like "Haberturk". 
But Ynetnews claims "Haber", so can you please point me to to the direct reference with link on any of those sites beginning with "Haber"?
Pointing link to "Haberturk" is not enough.

It is like someone claiming, that something was written in the newspaper "Post". 
Which "Post", Washington Post or Detroit Post ?


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Jun 2, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


Well then since you have the  facts that  the IMRA background is false  why not  document the falsehoods
you know  bring the proof.
A B C fashion.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Jun 2, 2010)

ekrem said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> > HABERTÜRK - TÜRK?YE'N?N EN BÜYÜK ?NTERNET GAZETES?
> ...


There is  exactly one called haber ,haber turk.

List of newspapers in Turkey - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## ekrem (Jun 2, 2010)

> There is  exactly one called haber ,haber turk.
> 
> List of newspapers in Turkey - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Open Directory - World: Türkçe: News with Haber


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 2, 2010)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Fitnah said:
> ...



For starters they say that Fayyed is the Prime Minister of Palestine. He has never been the Prime minister.


----------



## Liability (Jun 2, 2010)

ekrem said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> > HABERTÜRK - TÜRK?YE'N?N EN BÜYÜK ?NTERNET GAZETES?
> ...



Who cares?  It's not like it's of any value, anyway.

I mean, come ON.

It's just Turkey.

Turkey, for Pete's sake.


----------



## CurveLight (Jun 2, 2010)

Liability said:


> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Fitnah said:
> ...



"It's just Turkey."

Damn, Snitch Bitch.  You love to advertise your stoopidity.


----------



## CMike (Jun 2, 2010)

They truly are turkeys.


----------



## Liability (Jun 2, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > ekrem said:
> ...



No, ya dishonest moron.  I like to have you highlight your imbecility.  And you gladly go for the gusto every time I provide the slightest impetus for you to make a complete braying jackass out of yourself.


----------



## Neubarth (Jun 2, 2010)

Obviously, the two shitheads deserved to die.  If you deliberately go to the wrong place at the wrong time and then die because of your stupidity, you chose your fate.  In the United States we refer to that as Darwin Award material. They eliminated themselves from the breeding pool.



ekrem said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> > (...)
> ...


----------



## ekrem (Jun 2, 2010)

Neubarth said:


> (...)



Old man, you speak much of God but your words are diametral to that what you pretend to be.


----------



## CurveLight (Jun 2, 2010)

Liability said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...



Lol.....you have to be one of the most useless ***** in existence.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Jun 2, 2010)

ekrem said:


> > There is  exactly one called haber ,haber turk.
> >
> > List of newspapers in Turkey - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> ...



Yeah  there are lots of  websites with haber  in the name. which is what Open Directory Project collects, websites.  There is exactly one  newspaper.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Jun 2, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


And where exactly does it say that  in the article ?
IMRA - Thursday, May 27, 2010 Background Information: Turkish Humanitarian Relief Foundation (IHH)


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Jun 2, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


Salam Fayyad (Arabic: &#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1601;&#1610;&#1575;&#1590;&#8206;; born 1952) is a Palestinian politician and the current Prime Minister of the Palestinian National Authority after being reappointed on 19 May 2009.

Salam Fayyad - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Did you mean some other Salam Fayyad?


----------



## Jack Fate (Jun 2, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



You're very misinformed.  Teaching children to commit suicide and murder is not "defending their country".  The only children I know in this world who are taught to commit suicide and murder are muslim children.  Tell us about the others.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Jun 2, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



Sorry dude , no one bought your shit.

Curvys Internet bargins! - eBay (item 330438558221 end time Jun-02-10 10:31:11 PDT)


----------



## Kalam (Jun 2, 2010)

Jack Fate said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Jack Fate said:
> ...



Nobody I know was taught any such thing. Zionists are unable to rationalize Israeli oppression without making sweeping, inaccurate generalizations about "the enemy." Thank you for providing such a sterling example of the irrationality upon which Zionism thrives.


----------



## Jack Fate (Jun 2, 2010)

Kalam said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Blah, blah, and more blah.  Have a look at this:
Iranian Afterschool Special: How to Be a Suicide Bomber! | SPIKE


----------



## Kalam (Jun 2, 2010)

Jack Fate said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> > Jack Fate said:
> ...


Having to give people basic training in logic is annoying. The stupidity you display with each of your posts here has become an epidemic... the existence of one or one-hundred individual incidents does not allow you to draw logical conclusions about any group as a whole. 


*West Bank rabbi: Jews can kill Gentiles who threaten Israel*

_Rabbi Yitzhak Shapiro, who heads the Od Yosef Chai Yeshiva in the Yitzhar settlement, wrote in his book "The King's Torah" that even babies and children can be killed if they pose a threat to the nation.

Shapiro based the majority of his teachings on passages quoted from the Bible, to which he adds his opinions and beliefs.

"It is permissable to kill the Righteous among Nations even if they are not responsible for the threatening situation," he wrote, adding: "If we kill a Gentile who has sinned or has violated one of the seven commandments - because we care about the commandments - there is nothing wrong with the murder."_

West Bank rabbi: Jews can kill Gentiles who threaten Israel - Haaretz Daily Newspaper | Israel News​
Notice how I haven't made the assumption that all Jews approve of slaughtering children. Not being a dumbass doesn't require a great deal of effort. I invite you to give it a try.


----------



## Jack Fate (Jun 2, 2010)

Kalam said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> > Kalam said:
> ...



Focus.  You said there were no muslim children being taught to commit suicide and murder.  I just gave you the Iranian cartoon for children.  

Are you going to address that or just spew your propaganda garbage?


----------



## Kalam (Jun 2, 2010)

Jack Fate said:


> Focus.  You said there were no muslim children being taught to commit suicide and murder.  I just gave you the Iranian cartoon for children.


Incorrect. I said that nobody _I _know was exposed to any nonsense of that sort; I never asserted that no Muslim children are indoctrinated. As I said, you've done nothing to prove your initial claims that "muslim children" in general are "taught to be suicide bombers." You've shown that an Iranian television program exists that exhorts children to use violence... that was never the subject of our disagreement. Please show some reliable evidence of this being a widespread phenomenon. 



Jack Fate said:


> Are you going to address that or just spew your propaganda garbage?


I used an Israeli source on purpose so that you'd look like an idiot if you accused me of "spewing propaganda." Way to take the bait!


----------



## chesswarsnow (Jun 2, 2010)

Sorry bout that,


1. Kalam, but in all honesty there is no good whatsoever coming from islam, ayabs, or muslims.
2. I just can't see it, if there is, kindly point it out.
3. Sick adult muslims/islam followers, teaching their children to murder is point blank insane, if you can't see this, then you approve of it.
4. Seeing you don't admonish them for doing it, you condone it, just like all the other ayabs/muslims.



Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Jack Fate (Jun 2, 2010)

Kalam said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> > Focus.  You said there were no muslim children being taught to commit suicide and murder.  I just gave you the Iranian cartoon for children.
> ...



YOU are a liar.  The cartoon is showing children how to commit suicide and murder.  Watch the cartoon and you will see that.


----------



## Kalam (Jun 2, 2010)

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 1. Kalam, but in all honesty there is no good whatsoever coming from islam, ayabs, or muslims.
> 2. I just can't see it, if there is, kindly point it out.
> ...



Format your posts like a normal human being. I have no interest in wasting my time on head-cases, dude. Seek guidance from "the voices."


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Jun 2, 2010)

Kalam said:


> Nobody I know was taught any such thing. Zionists are unable to rationalize Israeli oppression without making sweeping, inaccurate generalizations about "the enemy." Thank you for providing such a sterling example of the irrationality upon which Zionism thrives.



It's always convenient for certain people to heap accusations on Israel. 
Yasser Arafat


----------



## Kalam (Jun 2, 2010)

Jack Fate said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> > Jack Fate said:
> ...



Lord almighty, man, how thick-headed are you? 

Read this again, slowly:
*"You've shown that an Iranian television program exists that exhorts children to use violence... that was never the subject of our disagreement. Please show some reliable evidence of this being a widespread phenomenon."*

I thought my post was pretty clear. I'll give you the benefit of the doubt this time and assume that you simply read the post too quickly.


----------



## Jack Fate (Jun 2, 2010)

Kalam said:


> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry bout that,
> ...



You seem pretty angry.  Have you ever thought of leaving the USA and going over there to help the Pals or your brothers and sisters in Jihad?  I think you'd be a good soldier for Allah.


----------



## Kalam (Jun 2, 2010)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> > Nobody I know was taught any such thing. Zionists are unable to rationalize Israeli oppression without making sweeping, inaccurate generalizations about "the enemy." Thank you for providing such a sterling example of the irrationality upon which Zionism thrives.
> ...



Thanks for the non-sequitur. Did you want to post anything substantive, or should I not hold my breath?


----------



## Jack Fate (Jun 2, 2010)

Kalam said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> > Kalam said:
> ...



I said Muslims teach their children to commit murder and suicide.  I proved my point.  How you react to that is your problem.  Move along now, Mohammed.


----------



## Kalam (Jun 2, 2010)

Jack Fate said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> > chesswarsnow said:
> ...


Nope, no anger here. Have you ever thought of posting things that bear relevance to the topic being discussed?


----------



## chesswarsnow (Jun 2, 2010)

Sorry bout that,






Kalam said:


> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry bout that,
> ...






1. LOL!!!!!!
2. Its because you have been check mated dude.
3. That was easy.


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Jack Fate (Jun 2, 2010)

Kalam said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> > Kalam said:
> ...



I did.  Muslims and violence go hand in hand.  Tell us how many people Mohammed killed and how many Jesus killed.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Jun 2, 2010)

> Halloween is one holiday that Muslims do not celebrate. Muslims observe just two holidays: Eid Al-fitr and Eid Al-adha, and it is forbidden for a Muslim to join in a celebration in other holidays.


Read more at Suite101: Are Muslims Allowed to Celebrate Halloween?: What Does Islam Say About Children Trick-or-Treating? Are Muslims Allowed to Celebrate Halloween?: What Does Islam Say About Children Trick-or-Treating?


----------



## Kalam (Jun 2, 2010)

Jack Fate said:


> I said Muslims teach their children to commit murder and suicide.  I proved my point.  How you react to that is your problem.  Move along now, Mohammed.



You provided an example of a certain occurance and have now failed several times to produce any evidence of it happening on a large scale. Your credibility is your concern, man, not mine. If you're more interest in attempting to troll me than carrying on an intelligent discussion, so be it. Just let me know so I don't waste my time.


----------



## Jack Fate (Jun 2, 2010)

The world would be a much safer and peaceful place without Islam.


----------



## Jack Fate (Jun 2, 2010)

Kalam said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> > I said Muslims teach their children to commit murder and suicide.  I proved my point.  How you react to that is your problem.  Move along now, Mohammed.
> ...



I'm certainly not "trolling" you.  You are the one who inititially responded to MY post.  Are you confused?  

You just don't like what I say.  That's too bad.  I said Muslims teach children to commit suicide and murder and I showed you a cartoon from a Muslim Nation that shows exactly that.

I could care less what you say or how much of your time you want to waste.  That's entirely up to you.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Jun 2, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LFnbNy6MMDA]YouTube - Palestinian children taught to aspire to martyrdom[/ame]


----------



## chesswarsnow (Jun 2, 2010)

Sorry bout that,





Jack Fate said:


> The world would be a much safer and peaceful place without Islam.





1. Man you got that right!
2. Never was there a more true statement.


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Kalam (Jun 2, 2010)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> > Halloween is one holiday that Muslims do not celebrate. Muslims observe just two holidays: Eid Al-fitr and Eid Al-adha, and it is forbidden for a Muslim to join in a celebration in other holidays.
> 
> 
> Read more at Suite101: Are Muslims Allowed to Celebrate Halloween?: What Does Islam Say About Children Trick-or-Treating? Are Muslims Allowed to Celebrate Halloween?: What Does Islam Say About Children Trick-or-Treating?
















































Whatever.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Jun 2, 2010)

Yeah  missed those Jewish kids  with  the "play bombs"  wrapped around them pics. Got them?


----------



## Jack Fate (Jun 2, 2010)

Kalam said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> > > Halloween is one holiday that Muslims do not celebrate. Muslims observe just two holidays: Eid Al-fitr and Eid Al-adha, and it is forbidden for a Muslim to join in a celebration in other holidays.
> ...



Do you want peace?


----------



## Kalam (Jun 2, 2010)

Jack Fate said:


> I'm certainly not "trolling" you.  You are the one who inititially responded to MY post.  Are you confused?


Not in the least. You were trolling when you attempted to get a rise out of me by posting a cartoon of the Messenger (SAWS). If that kind of stuff got me angry, I'd avoid the internet like the plague.



Jack Fate said:


> You just don't like what I say.  That's too bad.  I said Muslims teach children to commit suicide and murder and I showed you a cartoon from a Muslim Nation that shows exactly that.
> 
> I could care less what you say or how much of your time you want to waste.  That's entirely up to you.


I'm not concerned with what you say as much as I am with your failure to back it up. If offering that single example proved your point, I could just as easily claim that Jews approve of killing children, point to that Haaretz article as my single piece of evidence, and say "that's that!" Nobody is denying that efforts to indoctrinate children exist among self-proclaimed followers of Islam. 

General statements, i.e. "Muslims teach their children to be suicide bombers" or "Jews support killing infants", require far more than one piece of evidence to be considered valid. You would have to post something showing that most Muslims indoctrinate their children in such a way; I would have to provide evidence of a majority of Jews supporting infanticide. Neither one of us would be able to succeed.


----------



## Kalam (Jun 2, 2010)

Jack Fate said:


> Do you want peace?



I'd like to see Israel peacefully dismantled so that Palestinians and Jews can live under a single state that does not support any policy of ethnic discrimination. If justice cannot be obtained peacefully, I am open to other solutions. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h58N8q0OQBw]YouTube - Jewish rabbi calls for Israel not to exist[/ame]

In the long run I always support peace. The means necessary to obtain it may vary.


----------



## Jack Fate (Jun 2, 2010)

Kalam said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> > Do you want peace?
> ...



Israel is not going to be "dismantled".  As long as that is your goal there is only going to be war.

You're the problem.


----------



## Kalam (Jun 2, 2010)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Yeah  missed those Jewish kids  with  the "play bombs"  wrapped around them pics. Got them?


I fail to see how the perpetrator's survival makes a mass murder any less heinous. Then again, I'm not accustomed to using the kinds of double standards endemic to Zionism.


----------



## Jack Fate (Jun 2, 2010)

Kalam said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah  missed those Jewish kids  with  the "play bombs"  wrapped around them pics. Got them?
> ...



You advocate violence to achieve your goal.  You are my enemy.


----------



## Kalam (Jun 2, 2010)

Jack Fate said:


> Israel is not going to be "dismantled".  As long as that is your goal there is only going to be war.
> 
> You're the problem.



Then war it is. Israel is and has always been the problem. If Jewish survivors of the Holocaust needed a homeland of their own, a state should have been carved out of Nazi territory. The unjust imposition of foreign rule over the people of Palestine created many more problems than it solved.

Know this - unlike many Zionists, I do not support attacks that target civilians regardless of who perpetrates them. Martyrdom operations which target noncombatants rather than soldiers should be condemned just as emphatically as Israel's indiscriminate use of cluster munitions in densely populated areas.


----------



## Jack Fate (Jun 2, 2010)

Kalam said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> > Israel is not going to be "dismantled".  As long as that is your goal there is only going to be war.
> ...



Your choice, just as it is the choice of the other muslim murderers you defend.  You should be thrown out of my country.  Israel is a sovereign nation.  The fact that you will not recognize that fact is going to lead to your anihilation.  Your choice.


----------



## Kalam (Jun 2, 2010)

Jack Fate said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Fitnah said:
> ...



I support establishing justice through whatever means necessary. The starting point should always be non-violent resistance. If that fails, however, it is illogical not to pursue other courses of action.


----------



## Jack Fate (Jun 2, 2010)

Kalam said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> > Kalam said:
> ...



You are not advocating "justice".  You are a misguided ignorant tool.  You are fighting for a lost cause.  Your zeal for "justice" has blinded you to reality.  You're only one among millions of other misguided ignorant people who believe Israel is the problem.

The problem is Islam.  You're the problem.


----------



## Kalam (Jun 2, 2010)

Jack Fate said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> > Jack Fate said:
> ...



Plenty of sovereign nations throughout history have been vehicles of oppression for those who controlled them. Sovereignty has little bearing on legitimacy. I've never spoken in defense of "murder" - I made my position on targeting civilians clear in my last post and I doubt that many honest Zionists could say the same things. I'm sorry that my exercise of free conscience and expression has irked you so. Unfortunately for Zionists, my opposition to the state of Israel does not affect my legal status in the United States. I'm sure many of you would like to see that changed.


----------



## Kalam (Jun 2, 2010)

Jack Fate said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> > Jack Fate said:
> ...


Your ad hominem arguments ring hollow in the absence of anything substantive.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 2, 2010)

Jack Fate said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> > Jack Fate said:
> ...



More people are predicting a collapse. Some say within 20 years but it is looking more like 5 or 10.


----------



## chesswarsnow (Jun 2, 2010)

Sorry bout that,


1. Islam in its basic form is blood thirsty, its a religion of blood letting.
2. I see no other way to describe it.
3. Call me the bad guy, if you want, but I just won't use "political correctness".
4. Its what islam is founded upon, learn it, that will "never" change.


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Jack Fate (Jun 2, 2010)

Kalam said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> > Kalam said:
> ...



I just showed you a cartoon made by muslims teaching muslim children how to commit suicide and murder and all you did was deflect.  This is the problem.  You and your fellow muslims say one thing then you say something else.  You speak out of both sides of your mouth.  You justify violence in the name of "justice".  As long as you and your fellow muslims believe your goal is attainable then all you are doing is leading others to their doom.

You're not following God.


----------



## Jack Fate (Jun 2, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> > Kalam said:
> ...



People predict a lot of things.  Reality tells me as long as muslims believe destroying Israel is the answer then there is going to be war.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Jun 2, 2010)

P F Tinmore


> YAK YAK YAK


http://www.usmessageboard.com/2368874-post225.html

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2368943-post226.html


----------



## chesswarsnow (Jun 2, 2010)

Sorry bout that,



1. I think the Jewish IDF, should just sink the next ship that comes towards Israel.
2. Turk ship or whatever.


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Kalam (Jun 2, 2010)

Jack Fate said:


> I just showed you a cartoon made by muslims teaching muslim children how to commit suicide and murder and all you did was deflect.  This is the problem.  You and your fellow muslims say one thing then you say something else.  You speak out of both sides of your mouth.  You justify violence in the name of "justice".  As long as you and your fellow muslims believe your goal is attainable then all you are doing is leading others to their doom.


Erm, not quite. I acknowledged that you provided a single example of something happening but pointed out that you have failed to provide examples of it happening on a large scale. This position of mine has not changed. I've been consistent throughout this discussion.

You make the mistake of assuming that I identify with all "Muslims." I consider the Iranian regime heretical and support the dismantlement of every state in the so-called Muslim world; none of them are truly Islamic and most of them are oppressive. 



Jack Fate said:


> You're not following God.




I've experienced far too much to believe that.


----------



## chesswarsnow (Jun 2, 2010)

Sorry bout that,





Kalam said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> > I just showed you a cartoon made by muslims teaching muslim children how to commit suicide and murder and all you did was deflect.  This is the problem.  You and your fellow muslims say one thing then you say something else.  You speak out of both sides of your mouth.  You justify violence in the name of "justice".  As long as you and your fellow muslims believe your goal is attainable then all you are doing is leading others to their doom.
> ...





1. Yeah blood thirsty bastards, every islamic nation.
2. Beheadings, beatings of women folks, honor killings, basic blood letting, day in day out, thats islam, and they own you and you love it, with all that experiance you have under your belt.
3. How many blood lettings have you notched up anyways, just boils in your soul huh dog meat?


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## pans trogladyta (Jun 2, 2010)

theHawk said:


> I'm no fan of the Zoinists, but what do you expect when you violate a military's naval blockade?  It isn't there for show people, especially with the Israelis.  These people knew what was going to happen, they are nothing more than political suicide bombers.





A blockade is an act of war, whom has Israel declared war on?  What gives them the right to attack peaceful shipping in international waters?  Which, by the way, is called piracy.


----------



## Kalam (Jun 2, 2010)

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 1. Yeah blood thirsty bastards, every islamic nation.
> 2. Beheadings, beatings of women folks, honor killings, basic blood letting, day in day out, thats islam, and they own you and you love it, with all that experiance you have under your belt.
> ...



Whoever dropped you as a child must cry whenever they see your posts.


----------



## Godboy (Jun 2, 2010)

pans trogladyta said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > I'm no fan of the Zoinists, but what do you expect when you violate a military's naval blockade?  It isn't there for show people, especially with the Israelis.  These people knew what was going to happen, they are nothing more than political suicide bombers.
> ...




The israelis were the ones that were attacked, and there was nothing peaceful about it. Apparently you missed the video, or you just like it when jews are attacked and youre being dishonest about what happened. 

It amuses me that you have to make up lies in order to make your side sound like the good guys. Please, tell us more about your "peaceful" brothers. We could all use a laugh.


----------



## pans trogladyta (Jun 2, 2010)

Godboy said:


> The israelis were the ones that were attacked, and there was nothing peaceful about it. Apparently you missed the video, or you just like it when jews are attacked and youre being dishonest about what happened.




They boarded a merchantman in international waters , they were carrying weapons, the crew defended their ship with whatever they had.  What part of the word "piracy" are you not understanding?




> It amuses me that you have to make up lies in order to make your side sound like the good guys. Please, tell us more about your "peaceful" brothers. We could all use a laugh.




Prove anything I have said is a lie.  Until then the only laugh is you.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Jun 3, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Never mind the IMRA piece  never  said  what you  claim ,  what you claim isn't  so. 

Were there  other factually incorrect statements  you care to shed light on?

Salam Fayyad (Arabic: &#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1601;&#1610;&#1575;&#1590;&#8206;; born 1952) is a Palestinian politician and the current Prime Minister of the Palestinian National Authority after being reappointed on 19 May 2009.

Salam]Error Fayyad - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 3, 2010)

Godboy said:


> pans trogladyta said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



So Israel goes out in international waters, boards someone elses ship, then claims self defense. Only in Israel can something like that be said with a straight face.


----------



## Godboy (Jun 3, 2010)

pans trogladyta said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > The israelis were the ones that were attacked, and there was nothing peaceful about it. Apparently you missed the video, or you just like it when jews are attacked and youre being dishonest about what happened.
> ...



You said the Israelis attacked these peaceful people in international waters. Thats NOT what happened. For starters, those people werent peaceful at all, and it was the Israelis who were were attacked in international waters, not the other way around as you claimed.  I have video proof of this. What evidence do you have to prove otherwise?
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bU12KW-XyZE]YouTube - Demonstrators Use Violence Against Israeli Navy Soldiers Attempting to Board Ship[/ame]

There you go. As per your request, you have thoroughly been proven to be a liar.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Jun 3, 2010)

P F Tinmore



> blah blah blah





P F Tinmore said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Never mind the IMRA piece  never  said  what you  claim ,  what you claim isn't  so. 

Were there  other factually incorrect statements  you care to shed light on?

Salam Fayyad (Arabic: &#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1601;&#1610;&#1575;&#1590;&#8206;; born 1952) is a Palestinian politician and the current Prime Minister of the Palestinian National Authority after being reappointed on 19 May 2009.

Salam]Error Fayyad - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 3, 2010)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> P F Tinmore
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quote from your source. "...its defiance of the Palestinian Authority headed by Abu Mazen and Salam Fayyad." The presidential term of Abu Mazen. aka Abbas, expired on Jan. 9, 2009. Salam Fayyad is not the prime minister. Why are they reported as heading the Palestinian Authority? From your Wikipedia link "(Salam Fayyad) has not been confirmed by the Palestinian Legislative Council, the Palestinian Authority's parliament." This is a constitutional requirement. Just as presidential appointments in the US require Senate approval, Presidential appointments in Palestine require approval of the PLC before they can take office.

Another quote "In recent years, primarily since Hamas seized control of the Gaza Strip,..." Hamas did not "seize control" it was already the elected government in power by way of winning the majority of seats in the PLC. (the Palestinian parliament)

Another quote "In January 2008, an IHH delegation met with Ahmad Bahar, a senior Hamas activist who is chairman of the legislative council of the Hamas regime in Gaza." Ahmad Bahar is the chairman of the legislative council, (PLC) the legislative branch of the  government in all of Palestine not a "Hamas regime in Gaza."

I would not trust the credibility of your source.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 3, 2010)

Freeman said:


> As I expected, the freedom flotilla was bombed:
> 16 humanitarians killed , incredible
> 
> Israel attacks Gaza aid fleet - Middle East - Al Jazeera English






The anti-semites are out in forces these last few days..................

Unless you are a mental case, you're aware that this "peace flotilla" was actually a bunch of terror boats. Its not even debatable......................

that is, of course, unless youre a fcukking mental case!!!


The last few days on this proves that the greatest allies of Al Queda = the American left.


----------



## chesswarsnow (Jun 3, 2010)

Sorry bout that,





Kalam said:


> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry bout that,
> ...






1. Point out where I got it wrong, there genius!


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## CurveLight (Jun 3, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > pans trogladyta said:
> ...




As much as I hate what Israel did my loyalty to facts and information dictate that I point out Israel pretty much followed the law.  Maritime Law allows a blockade to be enforced anywhere in the world.  If a ship departs from Australia headed to a blockade in Florida the US Navy could intercept that ship the moment it leaves the dock in Australia on the condition the intentions have been stated to go through the blockade.  The flotilla clearly announced their intentions to go through the blockade.

However, the legitimacy of the blockade could be questioned but Israel announced last year quite clearly: 

http://www.info.mot.gov.il/EN/index...4:no12009&catid=17:noticetomariners&Itemid=12


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Jun 3, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore
> ...


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jun 3, 2010)

IMHO

If you attempt to run a naval blockade, you deserve what you get


----------



## chesswarsnow (Jun 3, 2010)

Sorry bout that,


1. And if you try to cross over a navel blockade, on the other hand, you deserve what you get.


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## CurveLight (Jun 3, 2010)

skookerasbil said:


> Freeman said:
> 
> 
> > As I expected, the freedom flotilla was bombed:
> ...



Terror boats?  That must be why so many israeli soldiers got killed with guns and bombs when they boarded eh?

Also, stop trying to toss around the "anti-Semite" term as a form of trying to silence criticism you fucking dumbass.  Shitheads like you disrespect the Jews when you do that.

Try reading Imperial Hubris and you will see alkida's greatest ally in the US was the Bush Admin and the neocons.  The author spent 20 years tracking and studying bin laden and alkida.  We know you won't inform yourself but at least you can't claim nobody told you.......


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 3, 2010)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Fitnah said:
> ...


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Jun 3, 2010)

Im sorry  Salam Fayyad is  prime minister , 


Hamas forced fatah out of power  

and you are  insane .

That Gaza sounds like a real nice place though

Sewage 'tsunami' kills four in Gaza


At least four Palestinians drowned in a tsunami of raw sewage on Tuesday when a water treatment reservoir burst, flooding a village in the northern Gaza Strip.
The deluge, triggered by the collapse of a septic system aid organisations had long warned was dangerously overburdened, submerged dozens of homes in the Bedouin farming village of Umm al-Nasr beneath a cesspool of foul-smelling effluent.

Two women, one more than 70 years old, and two toddlers aged one and two died in the flood. Fifteen people were injured and scores more are still missing, according to Palestinian medics.

Village children clung to wooden doors floating on the putrid waters as rescuers used boats to help the victims.

"The situation is very bad," village mayor Ziad Abu Thabet said, comparing the disaster to a "tsunami." "Around 70 percent of the village houses were flooded by the waters," he said.

Sewage 'tsunami' kills four in Gaza


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 3, 2010)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Im sorry  Salam Fayyad is  prime minister ,
> 
> 
> Hamas forced fatah out of power
> ...



"Im sorry Salam Fayyad is prime minister" Propaganda media blitz.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=72ai-Udti1M]YouTube - On The Map with Avi Lewis: Gaza Coup d'Etat?[/ame]

"Sewage 'tsunami' kills four in Gaza"

That sewage facility was schedule for repair but Israel stopped the project.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Jun 3, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> > Im sorry  Salam Fayyad is  prime minister ,
> ...


Yeah its  always the jews, do me a favor  google PRIME MINISTER  PALESTINIAN AUTHORITY tell me the name of the PRIME MINISTER  PALESTINIAN AUTHORITY.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Jun 3, 2010)

Anyway is there  any  more misinformation   from IMRA you want to point out?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 3, 2010)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Fitnah said:
> ...



If you can find any news report or any document showing Fayyad's approval, as constitutionally required, post it.
--------------------
Attili said a lagoon collapsed in 2007 killing five people and displacing hundreds of families.

Majeda Alawneh, a spokeswoman for the PWA, told IRIN three of her staff in Gaza had been killed in the Israeli offensive which began on 27 December. "Two staff members were working in the waste water sector and one was on duty at a water well," she said from the PWA's Ramallah office.

One shell had hit a lagoon with a weak retaining wall, supported by sand, and the PWA was concerned the damage might cause a collapse, she said.

The Coastal Municipalities Water Utilities (CMWU), Gaza's main water agency, said it had received unconfirmed reports that 200,000 cubic meters of wastewater had leaked from the Gaza City treatment plant after an embankment sustained damage during the fighting.

"The Israeli bombardment of the Gaza Strip is causing extensive damage to homes and to public infrastructure and is jeopardizing water, sanitation and medical services," said the UN humanitarian coordinator's statement on 12 January.

ei: Gaza sewage lagoons could collapse


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 3, 2010)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Anyway is there  any  more misinformation   from IMRA you want to point out?



No, I think I have already proven that your source is not credible.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Jun 3, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Salam Fayyad is the current Prime Minister of the Palestinian National Authority President Mahmoud Abbas on the basis of "national emergency".
there in  nothing you  can do  about it.

Is there any more misinformation from IMRA you want to point out?


----------



## mal (Jun 3, 2010)

Furkan, Furkan Do&#287;an Jihad!

furkan dogan - Google Search

Which Furkan is it?...



peace...


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 3, 2010)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Fitnah said:
> ...



No, three lies should be enough.

Just curious, what emergency are they talking about?


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Jun 3, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> > Anyway is there  any  more misinformation   from IMRA you want to point out?
> ...


----------



## Jack Fate (Jun 3, 2010)

Kalam said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> > I just showed you a cartoon made by muslims teaching muslim children how to commit suicide and murder and all you did was deflect.  This is the problem.  You and your fellow muslims say one thing then you say something else.  You speak out of both sides of your mouth.  You justify violence in the name of "justice".  As long as you and your fellow muslims believe your goal is attainable then all you are doing is leading others to their doom.
> ...



Then work on that goal.  If you and other muslims fix Islam then everything will work out.  Destroying Israel is not the answer.  Living in peace is the answer.  To demand Israel be removed is not going to lead anywhere but death.  If Islam is truely the "religion of peace" then let's see some peace.  Otherwise, all you're doing is blowing smoke up our ass.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Jun 3, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Abbas to Dissolve Palestinian Authority Government in Wake of Hamas-Fatah War - International News | News of the World | Middle East News | Europe News - FOXNews.com
Abbas declares state of emergency in Gaza - Telegraph


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 3, 2010)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Fitnah said:
> ...



It was abbas' personal emergency. Fatah lost the elections. His coup against the government failed. The entire government was still intact.

Yes, the entire government was still intact. So, what emergency?


----------



## CurveLight (Jun 3, 2010)

skookerasbil said:


> Freeman said:
> 
> 
> > As I expected, the freedom flotilla was bombed:
> ...





P F Tinmore said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



The emergency is if you go to bed without a guard at your door then some crazed islamist will break into your house, eat your favorite desert and force you to watch a montage of hannity, oreilly, and coulter looped on a 2 hour interval until you convert to islam.  Fitnah will be claiming that at some point....


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 3, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Freeman said:
> ...



Good one.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Jun 3, 2010)

A hamas  fatah government  was formed in March of 06 , the government  collapsed , war broke out , the hamas government was  disavowed By President M abbas Hamas it is an illegal  occupying  force in gaza .


----------



## theHawk (Jun 3, 2010)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> A hamas  fatah government  was formed in March of 06 , the government  collapsed , war broke out , the hamas government was  disavowed By President M abbas Hamas it is an illegal  occupying  force in gaza .



No, Hamas was elected by the savages there.  They truely represent the people there, including their charter of wanting to destroy Israel.  Thus Israel should of just declared war on them and bombed them all straight to hell.

We should recognize Hamas as the "legitimate" government there and declare it a terrorist sponsoring nation ourselves.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Jun 3, 2010)

theHawk said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> > A hamas  fatah government  was formed in March of 06 , the government  collapsed , war broke out , the hamas government was  disavowed By President M abbas Hamas it is an illegal  occupying  force in gaza .
> ...


Hamas for what its  worth (nothing) Hamas drops call for destruction of Israel from manifesto | World news | The Guardian


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 3, 2010)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> A hamas  fatah government  was formed in March of 06 , the government  collapsed , war broke out , the hamas government was  disavowed By President M abbas Hamas it is an illegal  occupying  force in gaza .



A Hamas Fatah government  was formed in March of 06, The US armed, paid, and trained forces under Abbas to have a coup against the government, the coup failed.

Abbas claimed an emergency and set up an illegal government in the West Bank.

The legal government is still in place in Gaza.


----------



## theHawk (Jun 3, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> > A hamas  fatah government  was formed in March of 06 , the government  collapsed , war broke out , the hamas government was  disavowed By President M abbas Hamas it is an illegal  occupying  force in gaza .
> ...



Correct, which is why it should be treated as a terror state.  And why there should be a blockade in place.


----------



## Murf76 (Jun 3, 2010)

Israel should never have relinquished Gaza.  It looks like the "two-state solution" is a failure, and frankly, I think it should be abandoned in favor of integrating these two societies.  

It's just weird that here in the United States, where people of every race, religion, and creed live together with only marginal conflict, that we should support an idea which is inherently intolerant of differences and segregates people by religion.


----------



## CurveLight (Jun 3, 2010)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> A hamas  fatah government  was formed in March of 06 , the government  collapsed , war broke out , the hamas government was  disavowed By President M abbas Hamas it is an illegal  occupying  force in gaza .



You are a fucking dickidiot!  It must be nice to live in your world and just invent any and every "fact" you wish to invent along the way.  Hamas was democratically elected fuckwad.  You should just stop posting on the issue until you go through ME 101.


----------



## Jack Fate (Jun 3, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> > A hamas  fatah government  was formed in March of 06 , the government  collapsed , war broke out , the hamas government was  disavowed By President M abbas Hamas it is an illegal  occupying  force in gaza .
> ...



Hitler was democratically elected also.  What's your point?


----------



## CMike (Jun 3, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> > A hamas  fatah government  was formed in March of 06 , the government  collapsed , war broke out , the hamas government was  disavowed By President M abbas Hamas it is an illegal  occupying  force in gaza .
> ...



Ask Jake said, Hitler was democratically elected too.

So what? Hamas is still a terrorist organization.


----------



## CurveLight (Jun 3, 2010)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> A hamas  fatah government  was formed in March of 06 , the government  collapsed , war broke out , the hamas government was  disavowed By President M abbas Hamas it is an illegal  occupying  force in gaza .





Jack Fate said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Fitnah said:
> ...



Simple.  The fitnah fuckwad is clueless: 



Mr.Fitnah said:


> A hamas  fatah government  was formed in March of 06 , the government  collapsed , war broke out , the hamas government was  disavowed By President M abbas Hamas it is an illegal  occupying  force in gaza .


----------



## CurveLight (Jun 3, 2010)

CMike said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Fitnah said:
> ...



Oh please.  You're the kind of dumbass that would recommend a Ford Focus to people who have trouble concentrating while driving and a Nissan Pathfinder to anyone that doesn't have a GPS.


----------



## CMike (Jun 3, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LrllCZw8jiM]YouTube - Stripes - Don't Call Me Francis[/ame]


----------



## Nik (Jun 3, 2010)

Jack Fate said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Fitnah said:
> ...



Godwins law, you lose.

Aside from that, Hitler ran a legitimate government (at least when he was elected, anyhow).   It was incredibly immoral, but it was legitimate.  Democratically elected means legitimate.  Unless you want to come up with your own definition, which I am sure will be oh so wise?


----------



## CurveLight (Jun 3, 2010)

CMike said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Fitnah said:
> ...





CMike said:


> YouTube - Stripes - Don't Call Me Francis



One of these days you'll graduate from looking at moving pictures to...gulp....reading.


----------



## Nik (Jun 3, 2010)

theHawk said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> > A hamas  fatah government  was formed in March of 06 , the government  collapsed , war broke out , the hamas government was  disavowed By President M abbas Hamas it is an illegal  occupying  force in gaza .
> ...



Really?  Is this why the majority of Palestinians (over 60%, actually) disagree with that part of Hamas's charter?  

You fuckwits are so self involved and so Israel-obsessed that you can't think that they might have voted for Hamas for any other reason than having to do with Israel.  Maybe its because Fatah was incredibly corrupt and Hamas has quite a good track record of providing poor Palestinians with social services?


----------



## Nik (Jun 3, 2010)

Skull Pilot said:


> IMHO
> 
> If you attempt to run a naval blockade, you deserve what you get



*shrug* and if you take over other peoples land, you deserve what you get.

Justifying violence works both ways.


----------



## Nik (Jun 3, 2010)

Jack Fate said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> > Jack Fate said:
> ...



So we can blame Christian fuckwits like you next time some Christian fundamentalist goes and shoots someone?  

Good to know.


----------



## Nik (Jun 3, 2010)

Godboy said:


> pans trogladyta said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



....

Are you really this fucking stupid?

Boarding someone elses boat is considered an attack.


----------



## CurveLight (Jun 3, 2010)

Nik said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > pans trogladyta said:
> ...



Unless it can be shown the blockade is illegal then the boarding was legal.  Maritime law is pretty clear on this but I'm not sure about that whole murdering people who didn't have guns thing.


----------



## Nik (Jun 3, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



That doesn't mean they don't have a right to self defense.  They do.


----------



## Nik (Jun 3, 2010)

By the way...the blockade is a pretty clear example of collective action against a civilian populace...hence it is illegal.


----------



## CurveLight (Jun 3, 2010)

Nik said:


> By the way...the blockade is a pretty clear example of collective action against a civilian populace...hence it is illegal.




That sounds like an opinion.  How does it jive with maritime law?


----------



## CurveLight (Jun 3, 2010)

Nik said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Nik said:
> ...



This is where it gets shitty.  Israel had the legal right to board the ships.  If the Captains did not give a stand down order to all passengers respecting that law then it is not self defense if the IDF encountered resistance upon boarding.  Given the fucking massacre common sense says it's pretty clear what happened but this would need to be proven with all available evidence.  My thought is the IDF has raped any and all evidence they don't like so producing evidence in favor of the flotillas will be pretty hard.

I'm thinking a smart move would have been to have international media in air support to capture footage of the interaction between the flotilla and the IDF.  Since it was international waters the IDF could not make the media leave unless the media had stated they planned on breaking the blockade.


----------



## CMike (Jun 3, 2010)

They tried to run a blockade. 

It's too bad Israeli didn't use more aggresive measures, and sunk the ship.

Turkey is obviously looking to provoke a fight with Israel.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 3, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



It is still an attack in spit of whatever excuse you have on your little mind.


----------



## CurveLight (Jun 3, 2010)

Nik said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Nik said:
> ...





CMike said:


> They tried to run a blockade.
> 
> It's too bad Israeli didn't use more aggresive measures, and sunk the ship.
> 
> Turkey is obviously looking to provoke a fight with Israel.



They were miles away from the blockade....about 50 miles.  So don't act like the IDF were standing still at blockade coordinates and the flotilla tried to force past them you intellectually dishonest shitslime.


----------



## CMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Douche bag it didn't matter. Israel doesn't have to wait until they are 10 feet from port. 

They intended to run the blockade. They would not heed to the instructions to be inspected if they want to go into Gaza. They never claimed that they didn't intend to run the blockade.

Israel should have sank the boat.


----------



## Jack Fate (Jun 3, 2010)

The average every day "Palestinian" only has Hamas to blame for their living conditions.  The Pals are being held hostage by Hamas.  Not Israel.


----------



## CurveLight (Jun 3, 2010)

Jack Fate said:


> The average every day "Palestinian" only has Hamas to blame for their living conditions.  The Pals are being held hostage by Hamas.  Not Israel.



The next big money maker online will be setting up a pay-pal account with a poll for posts just like this one.  When people make such unfuckingabsurdiculous statements like this they should have to donate money to the VA for wasting other peoples' time.

Could you possibly come up with anything more ignorant about Gaza?  Hey! Maybe you can claim that is where iraq's wmd got sent?  Man.....go write yourself up that editorial and submit it to newsmax.  Within 16 hours some dumbfuck would be starting a thread proclaiming the wmd have been found.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 3, 2010)

Jack Fate said:


> The average every day "Palestinian" only has Hamas to blame for their living conditions.  The Pals are being held hostage by Hamas.  Not Israel.



Who were they held by before Hamas became Israel's boogyman?


----------



## Kalam (Jun 3, 2010)

Jack Fate said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> > Jack Fate said:
> ...



One doesn't "fix" Islam; Islam has never changed and never will. Its self-proclaimed followers simply need to return to it. Israel's very existence is inimical to peace and justice in the region, so force may be the only answer if peaceful dismantlement is not a possibility. This extends to all governments in the Middle East and the Muslim world. Peace is practiced with those who are peaceful, not with the belligerent and oppressive, who will be opposed with force until they're removed from power.


----------



## Liability (Jun 3, 2010)

Kalam said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> > Kalam said:
> ...



Wrong.  What every Muslim needs is psychiatric help.  To break away from the random violent psychotic ramblings of the insane pedophile Mohammad (curse his foul odious disgusting depraved name and memory and may the one true God, whose name is certainly NOT "Allah," shit on Mohammad), these poor afflicted blighted souls need to be able to see just how fucked up that bullshit "religion" actually is.  The further they get away from that evil crap known as "Islam," the better off they and the world will be.


----------



## Kalam (Jun 3, 2010)

Liability said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> > Jack Fate said:
> ...



I apologize for apparently giving you the impression that I'm interested in your uneducated opinion about my religion.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Jun 3, 2010)

Well Im out I have no further interest in conversing  with  people  with  such an embarrassing contempt  for common recent  history.
It is really quite  amazing .
Thanks, I had no idea  such people  existed.


----------



## Nik (Jun 3, 2010)

CMike said:


> They tried to run a blockade.
> 
> It's too bad Israeli didn't use more aggresive measures, and sunk the ship.
> 
> Turkey is obviously looking to provoke a fight with Israel.



Its too bad more people aren't dead?

And yet you bitch about other peoples injustices?


----------



## Nik (Jun 3, 2010)

Jack Fate said:


> The average every day "Palestinian" only has Hamas to blame for their living conditions.  The Pals are being held hostage by Hamas.  Not Israel.



Oh, well, considering Israel essentially created Hamas, guess they have Israel to blame as well.

Critical thinking ftw.


----------



## Nik (Jun 3, 2010)

Liability said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> > Jack Fate said:
> ...



Gee.  And with terribly enlightened opinions like this, I wonder why many Muslims want to blow up Americans?  Why oh why would they think America is at war with them?


----------



## AllieBaba (Jun 3, 2010)

Kalam said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> > Kalam said:
> ...



"Belligerent and oppressive" = anyone who doesn't cave to Islam.


----------



## AllieBaba (Jun 3, 2010)

Nik said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > Kalam said:
> ...



Muslims want to blow up Americans because Americans aren't Muslims. Period and end of story.


----------



## Nik (Jun 3, 2010)

AllieBaba said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...



Right.  Which is why Muslims attack Asian countries just as much as they attack Western countries, right?  And why Poland, which is much closer to the Middle East and much easier to attack than the US, has so many Muslim terrorist attacks, right?


----------



## CurveLight (Jun 3, 2010)

Jack Fate said:


> The average every day "Palestinian" only has Hamas to blame for their living conditions.  The Pals are being held hostage by Hamas.  Not Israel.





Liability said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> > Jack Fate said:
> ...



This pretty much sums up the ironic ignorance of the Islamophobes.  Most ***** like the Snitch Bitch who share these idiot ramblings fully supported the iraq agenda which changed one of the few secular governments in the Middle East into an Islamic Theocracy.   You bitches couldn't be any more self defeating.  Could you?


----------



## CurveLight (Jun 3, 2010)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Well Im out I have no further interest in conversing  with  people  with  such an embarrassing contempt  for common recent  history.
> It is really quite  amazing .
> Thanks, I had no idea  such people  existed.



Rotfl!!!!  Aren't you the dumbfuck that didn't know Hamas was democratically elected 4 years ago?  But you want to accuse others on being ignorant of "recent history?"

Hahahahahahahhahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 4, 2010)

Nik said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > pans trogladyta said:
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mpqnMrLv1bQ]YouTube - 30th July Video Free Gaza news Is Israel guilty of piracy[/ame]


----------



## Jack Fate (Jun 4, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> > The average every day "Palestinian" only has Hamas to blame for their living conditions.  The Pals are being held hostage by Hamas.  Not Israel.
> ...


----------



## CMike (Jun 4, 2010)

Nik said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> > The average every day "Palestinian" only has Hamas to blame for their living conditions.  The Pals are being held hostage by Hamas.  Not Israel.
> ...


----------



## Jack Fate (Jun 4, 2010)

Kalam said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> > Kalam said:
> ...



Then oppose Iran and Syria.  They are the problem.


----------



## CurveLight (Jun 4, 2010)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Well Im out I have no further interest in conversing  with  people  with  such an embarrassing contempt  for common recent  history.
> It is really quite  amazing .
> Thanks, I had no idea  such people  existed.





Jack Fate said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> > Jack Fate said:
> ...



Saudi Arabia is the most anti-Semitic nation in the world........when was the last time any of you ignorant fucks contacted your Fed Reps to demand withdrawing our alliance with them until they stop funding terrorists and teaching anti-semitism to children in State schools?


----------



## Liability (Jun 4, 2010)

It is amazing how the woefully ignorant propagandists like PFT are so willing to claim that the act of boarding a ship is "piracy" in this case.

In this case, to be blunt, it simply is not piracy.

It is also not illegal.

The law of the sea nad international law both recognize that states engaged ion hostilities have the common law right to engage in such behavior circumscribed only by the related rules of war and international law.

For example, here's one very decent, fairly objective and nicely informative article touching on the topic.

Israel&rsquo;s naval blockade pitches and rolls with the Law of the Sea - The Globe and Mail


----------



## Liability (Jun 4, 2010)

Kalam said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > Kalam said:
> ...




You seem to be acting upon the misapprehension that I am concerned with your interest of lack of interest in my completely valid and accurate assessment of your filthy, diseased and vile religion.


----------



## Liability (Jun 4, 2010)

Nik said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> > The average every day "Palestinian" only has Hamas to blame for their living conditions.  The Pals are being held hostage by Hamas.  Not Israel.
> ...



That dishonest contention has already been exposed as baseless propaganda.

The creation of Hamas was by certain Palis for Palis and it was, at most, tolerated or even exploited to some extent by Israel.   That behavior by Israel is not even remotely the same as "creating" Hamas.


----------



## Nik (Jun 4, 2010)

Liability said:


> It is amazing how the woefully ignorant propagandists like PFT are so willing to claim that the act of boarding a ship is "piracy" in this case.
> 
> In this case, to be blunt, it simply is not piracy.
> 
> ...



Common Law does not exist under international law.  

You are right that it is not piracy, but incorrect about its legality.  Notice the article does not touch upon the legality of the blockade itself, something necessary for the enforcement of the blockade to be the case.


----------



## Liability (Jun 4, 2010)

Nik said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > It is amazing how the woefully ignorant propagandists like PFT are so willing to claim that the act of boarding a ship is "piracy" in this case.
> ...



Wrong.  Common law (in international law this is "customary law")  is one of the biggest components OF international law.

If you wish now to assert that there is something fundamentally wrong, legally, with the establishment of the blockade, that would be interesting.  I'd love to see you actually support that one.


----------



## Nik (Jun 4, 2010)

Liability said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...



No, its not.  Common law would require a formal adherence to precedent which is not the case in international law.

You may be thinking of customary law which is similar but not the same.

As for the legality, it is clear that a blockade for collective action against a civilian population is illegal.  And considering Israel blocks numerous items which have only civilian uses, it is quite hard to argue that the blockade is purely military in nature.


----------



## Nik (Jun 4, 2010)

Common Law:  A system of law that is derived from judges' decisions  (which arise from the judicial branch of government), rather than statutes  or constitutions (which are derived from the legislative branch of government).

From Definition: Common Law

Customary Law:  Unlike treaty law, customary international law is not written. To prove that a certain rule is customary one has to show that it is reflected in state practice and that there exists a conviction in the international community that such practice is required as a matter of law. In this context, "practice" relates to official state practice and therefore includes formal statements by states. A contrary practice by some states is possible because if this contrary practice is condemned by other states or denied by the government itself the original rule is actually confirmed. 

Customary international humanitarian law

They are not the same.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 4, 2010)

Liability said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...



Since Israel does not give a rat's behind about law, I will not argue that point. That point is moot. The Free Gaza movement has been advised by their legal experts that what they are doing is perfectly legal. Again, a moot point.

The court Free Gaza is working in is the court of world opinion and they seem to be doing a good job. A few years ago they were one boat and a handful of activists. Look at it now. And there are two more boats almost to Gaza now along with a couple more flotillas in the pipeline. Palestine is gaining and Israel is losing in the world of public opinion. Sooner or later the governments will follow.


----------



## CurveLight (Jun 4, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > Nik said:
> ...




Israel is taking a page out of the bush admin's legal dance.  Israel declared an Armed Conflict against Gaza to justify the blockade. However, doing so also opened the door for the Geneva Convention.....but at the same time Israel wants to say they aren't "really" at War to attempt a side step....much like Gitmo detainees.  Here's a good application using a different set of beligerents: 
Crimes Of War Project > The Book

Israel is really trying to kill as many civilians as possible with the blockade in hopes of engendering an internal volcano then take advantage of the implosion.  This is almost exactly the same....strike that.  This is exactly what the US did with Iraq.  We made sure the UN sanctions remained in place so the average population would suffer like a mother fucker then we unilaterally created No Fly Zones to justify bombing iraq which needlessly killed more people.


----------



## Liability (Jun 4, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > Nik said:
> ...



It is the Arab fucktards in that region who don't care at all about the law.

You base your arguments on your filthy prejudices and your lies which makes your arguments a complete void.  Akin to that space between the corners of your rotten skull.


----------



## Jack Fate (Jun 4, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > Nik said:
> ...



Tell us all about the law.  You must think we're as stupid as you and your pals are.  We'll obey the law when you do.  Lead the way.  Show me.


----------



## Nik (Jun 4, 2010)

Liability said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...



Weren't you saying that they should nuke millions of Arabs because they are Arab?

And yet you have the gall to criticize someone else based on prejudices?

Man.  What is wrong with you people.


----------



## Nik (Jun 4, 2010)

Jack Fate said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...



We'll?  

Hmm.  Seems some of you people who are pro-Israel identify with Israel a little bit too closely for comfort.


----------



## Liability (Jun 4, 2010)

Nik said:


> Common Law:  A system of law that is derived from judges' decisions  (which arise from the judicial branch of government), rather than statutes  or constitutions (which are derived from the legislative branch of government).
> 
> From Definition: Common Law
> 
> ...




Ohhh.  So close.  But you  are still wrong.

As I noted earlier common law and customary law are the same thing.

Here's why:



> Common law is the system of deciding cases that originated in England and which was latter adopted in the U.S.. Common law is based on precedent (legal principles developed in earlier case law) instead of statutory laws. It is the traditional law of an area or region created by judges when deciding individual disputes or cases. Common law changes over time.


 Common Law Law & Legal Definition

Now YOU seem to think that only judges can make the common law -- or that a formal judiciary is required for there to _be_ a common law.  But that begs the question.  Who makes judgments on issues of international law?  On what do they BASE those decisions?  Isn't PRECEDENT the basis for the determination of what is (or isn't) "customary?"

I think you'd be on sounder theoretical footing if you denied that International "Law" is actually "law."


----------



## Jack Fate (Jun 4, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...



There is an "armed conflict" because every time Israel gives up land, Hamasa uses it to fire missiles into Israel.  You open your mouth only to breathe and lie.  As long as the people in that area keep electing and appeasing islamofascists then they will live in misery and murder.  That is not Israel's fault.  It is the fault of the Islamic thugs you appease and support.


----------



## AllieBaba (Jun 4, 2010)

Nik said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Who said we should nuke millions of Arabs because they're Arab?

We should nuke them because they're ragheads. Not Arab.


----------



## Jack Fate (Jun 4, 2010)

Nik said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Well, c'mon Sparky.  Show me how to obey the law and lead the way.  All I can see from you is a mountain of hypocrisy.


----------



## Nik (Jun 4, 2010)

Liability said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> > Common Law:  A system of law that is derived from judges' decisions  (which arise from the judicial branch of government), rather than statutes  or constitutions (which are derived from the legislative branch of government).
> ...



Oh the joy of explaining the basics of the law to people who lack any background in it.

Ok.  Customary law is NOT based upon judicial precedent.  What judges do has NOTHING to do with customary law.  As was posted, customary law must be "reflected in State Practice".

Common law is based on judicial precedent OR the judges just make it up.  See the State Secrets Privilege for an example.  Reynolds v. US.  The judges just made it up, basically.  This is NOT allowed under customary law, where the only laws that are customary law are those which states have voluntarily followed for a period of time.


----------



## Freeman (Jun 4, 2010)

You talk about unrespected laws??


----------



## AllieBaba (Jun 4, 2010)

Fuck the UN. It's run by ragheads and tyrants anyway.


----------



## CMike (Jun 4, 2010)

It votes countries such as Libya, Syria , Iran, and turkey in leadership positions.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 4, 2010)

Jack Fate said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Straight out of Israel's bull shit manual. The only thing you know about Hamas is from Israel. Don't you think there may be some bias here?


----------



## CMike (Jun 4, 2010)

You assume a lot.


----------



## Nik (Jun 4, 2010)

AllieBaba said:


> Fuck the UN. It's run by ragheads and tyrants anyway.



Pure class.


----------



## CMike (Jun 4, 2010)

Pure truth.


----------



## Jack Fate (Jun 4, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



Straight out of the Islamofascist manual.  

Yes, I am biased.  I am always biased in favor of freedom, democracy and truth.  I always choose freedom over lying religous murdering thugs.  Anything else?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 4, 2010)

Jack Fate said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Jack Fate said:
> ...



Not if I am only going to get a BS answer.

BTW, since you like democracy, what do you think about the US funded coup against the elected government in Palestine?


----------



## Liability (Jun 4, 2010)

Nik said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > Nik said:
> ...



Yes it is a joy to explain the law to you ignorant types.  But I also enjoy when you ignorati try to educate those of us who actually grasp the law.  

Customary law is the key phrase that pays.  If I show you another definition of "common law" that includes "custom" there is a chance (slim in your case since you are pretty dim) that you might BEGIN to grasp how wrong you have been.

Also, I couldn't help but notice that you dodged the barbed final comment.  Typical cowardice from you arrogant ignorant types.

In an accurate, simple, brief and straightforward manner, define "law."  I'll try to remedy a bit further your woefully deprived education, IF you manage to come up with a reasonably accurate reply at long last.

No need to thank me.  I'm here for you legally inarticulate ignorant blowhards.


----------



## Jack Fate (Jun 4, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



I could not care less about it.  Israel and the USA will do what they have to do to ensure the safety of their people.   

Germany elected Hitler and the Nazis also.  Would you support Hitler and the Nazis if they were in power today?

I'll save you some time.  I do not care and milions of other Americans who support Israel do not care.  You can post and post every day about how mean and nasty and unfair Israel is and how the poor poor victims in Gaza are suffering and on and on and on until whenever.  It doesn't matter.  Either put down your weapons or die.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 4, 2010)

Jack Fate said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Jack Fate said:
> ...



You said that you were biased toward democracy, but now you say you don't care about it.

Do you always flop around like that?


----------



## Nik (Jun 4, 2010)

Jack Fate said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> > Jack Fate said:
> ...



And how exactly would you like me to show you how to obey the law?


----------



## Nik (Jun 4, 2010)

Liability said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...


----------



## AllieBaba (Jun 5, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



So freedom democracy, truth, freedom are all bs.

Thank you for showing your colors.


----------



## Nik (Jun 5, 2010)

AllieBaba said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Jack Fate said:
> ...



You guys don't like Democracy.

If you did, you'd accept Hamas who was elected the government.  

Whats BS is the rhetoric of freedom, democracy, and truth which it means nothing at all to you guys.  Its just words with no substantive meaning behind them for you.  You champion Democracy (except when someone you don't like gets elected).  You champion Freedom (except when its freedom FROM something), you champion Truth (well no, not really.  You guys have never done that).


----------



## Jack Fate (Jun 5, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Yes.  I always support real democxracy and not religous thugs who use democracy when it suits them to carry out their agenda and then forget about it when they achieve their goal.  Anything else?


----------



## AllieBaba (Jun 5, 2010)

Nik said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



We champion the freedom of people from oppressive and tyrannical governments.

Like Hamas.

And blacks from slavery.


----------



## Jack Fate (Jun 5, 2010)

Nik said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> > Nik said:
> ...



You want Israel to obay the law, while you ignore the atrocities by your Pals.  Show me, Hypocrite.


----------



## Jack Fate (Jun 5, 2010)

Nik said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



LOL.  Oh, for sure.  We should have accepted Hitler and the Nazis also.  

YOu wouldn't know "truth" if it stared you right in the face.  You're entire arguement is a lie and you're a liar.  Take a bath aet a job and do something useful in this world.


----------



## Nik (Jun 5, 2010)

AllieBaba said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...



Hahahahaha.  Blacks from slavery?  Right.

The modern day Democratic party is the Republican party of the 1860's.  

Ever heard of the southern strategy?


----------



## Nik (Jun 5, 2010)

Jack Fate said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> > Jack Fate said:
> ...



I ignore the atrocities of the Palestinians?  Really?  

When we were talking about the atrocities of the Palestinians?  

Or are you just making shit up again?


----------



## AllieBaba (Jun 5, 2010)

Oh. My. God.

You really are a fucking idiot.


----------



## Nik (Jun 5, 2010)

Jack Fate said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...



*shrug* you can accept whatever the fuck you want, but don't claim to champion Democracy if you don't.

I am currently studying for one of the hardest tests in the country.  Oh.  And I have a high-paying job as well.  

But go on making asinine accusations.  They really enhance your credibility.


----------



## Nik (Jun 5, 2010)

AllieBaba said:


> Oh. My. God.
> 
> You really are a fucking idiot.



No, I just don't need to engage in historical revisionism to make myself feel ok about the racist positions I accept.

Unlike you.


----------



## Shai (Jun 5, 2010)

So Hamas is legitimate and elected in democratic electionand? They sent rookets to Israeli cities; they sent Suicide boomers to israel. And like all the legitimate government who want to  protect her people thay using children as a shield instead of sending them to sellter when you in war. 
Thats how you do it when you NOT terrorists.
Not to mention Gilad Shalit who has been held as a hostage in the Gaza Strip by Hamas since  25 June 2006 without any visitors not even the red cross exactly like the international law order


----------



## Nik (Jun 5, 2010)

Shai said:


> So Hamas is legitimate and elected in democratic electionand? They sent rookets to Israeli cities; they sent Suicide boomers to israel. And like all the legitimate government who want to  protect her people thay using children as a shield instead of sending them to sellter when you in war.
> Thats how you do it when you NOT terrorists.
> Not to mention Gilad Shalit who has been held as a hostage in the Gaza Strip by Hamas since  25 June 2006 without any visitors not even the red cross exactly like the international law order



You are confusing the difference between democratically elected and whether a government acts justifiably.

Who would have thought?  Being Democratically elected doesn't always lead to wonderful results.  You can take that however you want, but pretending that its not Democracy just because you don't like the results is patently dishonest.


----------



## CurveLight (Jun 5, 2010)

Nik said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> > Nik said:
> ...



Jessica Simpson has a high paying job.  So much for the high pay=intelligence argument.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 5, 2010)

Jack Fate said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



What are you talking about. Israel has no land to give up?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 5, 2010)

AllieBaba said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Jack Fate said:
> ...



You are the one who said he didn't care about democracy.


----------



## Nik (Jun 5, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> > Jack Fate said:
> ...



Are you mentally disabled or something?

I wasn't making a high pay=intelligence correlation.  You said some stupid ass shit about getting a job.  I said I had a job, a well paying one.

Fuckwit.  Can't you even keep track of the stupid shit you say?


----------



## CurveLight (Jun 5, 2010)

Nik said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> > Nik said:
> ...





Shai said:


> So Hamas is legitimate and elected in democratic electionand? They sent rookets to Israeli cities; they sent Suicide boomers to israel. And like all the legitimate government who want to  protect her people thay using children as a shield instead of sending them to sellter when you in war.
> Thats how you do it when you NOT terrorists.
> Not to mention Gilad Shalit who has been held as a hostage in the Gaza Strip by Hamas since  25 June 2006 without any visitors not even the red cross exactly like the international law order





Nik said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Nik said:
> ...



I never told you to get a job you dumbass!  You can't even read posts but you want to try and read Maritime Law???  Lol!


----------



## rhodescholar (Jun 5, 2010)

Nik said:


> I ignore the atrocities of the Palestinians?  Really?
> 
> When we were talking about the atrocities of the Palestinians?
> 
> Or are you just making shit up again?



You're correct fucktard, the pal arab murders and terrorism cannot be discussed - only the actions of jews.  Can you just choke to death?


----------



## Jack Fate (Jun 5, 2010)

Nik said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> > Nik said:
> ...



Oh, for sure.  Yep, yep.  Are you trying to impress me with your BS?  .  Scum like you makes a lot of noise and that's about it.  Why don't you strap on a bomb vest like Hamas wants you to and put your money where your mouth is.   I think that would be a noble thing for you to do.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 5, 2010)

rhodescholar said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> > I ignore the atrocities of the Palestinians?  Really?
> ...



We can talk about Israels murder and terrorism, there is so much more of it, or we can discuss the legalities of the Palestinians resisting the occupation of their land.


----------



## CMike (Jun 5, 2010)

Sure I would be happy to talk about Jordan.


----------



## Jack Fate (Jun 5, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> rhodescholar said:
> 
> 
> > Nik said:
> ...



LOL.  Talk about the "occupation" all you want. Talk until you're blue in the face.  Nothing is going to happen that will change the fact that Israel will defend itself.  You and your "activist" pals can talk until you run out of breath.  Talk, talk, talk.  It's not going to change anything.  

Put down your weapons or die.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 5, 2010)

CMike said:


> Sure I would be happy to talk about Jordan.



The Mandate was divided into Palestine and Jordan in 1922. Jordan would be irrelevant to that discussion.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 5, 2010)

Jack Fate said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > rhodescholar said:
> ...



Say what you will. It looks like Israel is losing ground in that discussion.


----------



## chesswarsnow (Jun 5, 2010)

Sorry bout that,


1. The lesson to learn is don't freakin try the Jews!
2. They will not allow crap to happen around their land or sea or air.
3. And they will nuke your ayabs ass in a drop of a hat.
4. So do yourselves a favor, BACK OFF!!!!


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Jack Fate (Jun 5, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Losing ground in a discussion?  LOL.  You're a funny guy.  Israel is going to defend itself and you and your pals can talk and talk and talk and think Israel is losing ground every day.  

Didi you notice another "humanitarian" ship was met by Israel today and nothing happened and no one was hurt.  Why is that?


----------



## Shai (Jun 6, 2010)

You talk about Gaza people as they are the "Palestinians" - they only one part from the Palesrinians people the part who support terror and conrol by Hamas who is control by Iran. 
The other part of the Palestinians who live in the West Bank (or the Israeli-Arabs) and dosent support terror A.K.A Hamas A.K.A Iran they live their everyday live, have jobs, go to universities, rise kids, they have leaders who sit in the Knesset and etc.. We still have problems but we work on them.
Nobody sent then "freedom flotilla",  "peace activities" or whatever they help themself they simpley dont support terror they support life.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 6, 2010)

Shai said:


> You talk about Gaza people as they are the "Palestinians" - they only one part from the Palesrinians people the part who support terror and conrol by Hamas who is control by Iran.
> The other part of the Palestinians who live in the West Bank (or the Israeli-Arabs) and dosent support terror A.K.A Hamas A.K.A Iran they live their everyday live, have jobs, go to universities, rise kids, they have leaders who sit in the Knesset and etc.. We still have problems but we work on them.
> Nobody sent then "freedom flotilla",  "peace activities" or whatever they help themself they simpley dont support terror they support life.



You sound like an Israeli mole. Why is that?


----------



## Shai (Jun 6, 2010)

What do you mean i sound like a mole? I live here I support and love my country.
Is that a bad thing?


----------



## PatekPhilippe (Jun 6, 2010)

The people here who are condemning Israel for their actions are forgetting one thing.  There is a blockade in place for a reason.  If the ship's chose to ignore numerous warnings and offers to take the cargo to a safe port for inspection and delivery then they sealed their own fate.


----------



## PatekPhilippe (Jun 6, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Shai said:
> 
> 
> > You talk about Gaza people as they are the "Palestinians" - they only one part from the Palesrinians people the part who support terror and conrol by Hamas who is control by Iran.
> ...



You sound like an idiot sometimes...what's your point?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 6, 2010)

Shai said:


> What do you mean i sound like a mole? I live here I support and love my country.
> Is that a bad thing?



No, but to merely spout Israel's standard list of lies will get you nowhere. The best thing you could do for your country is to get those freaks out of your government.


----------



## Shai (Jun 6, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Shai said:
> 
> 
> > What do you mean i sound like a mole? I live here I support and love my country.
> ...



How can they lie to me? Like i said i live here i see what happen, i hear what happen and not from the media but in my ears, my eyes. 
Have you ever been is Israel? in Gaza? in West Bank?

Its Ok to disagree with me but what i say is no lie.


----------



## PatekPhilippe (Jun 6, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Shai said:
> 
> 
> > What do you mean i sound like a mole? I live here I support and love my country.
> ...



and what about the lies you spout?
The best thing you can do is realize that Israel has a right to defend itself and to quit manufacturing a humanitarian crisis where none exists or if it does exist, it's as a result of some pent up desire for revenge.  Time to move on.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 6, 2010)

Shai said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Shai said:
> ...



When was the last time you were in Gaza or the West bank?


----------



## Shai (Jun 6, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Shai said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



In Gaza last year when we transport people from Gaza to an Israeli hospitals because their hospital was under the Hamas control.
In west Bank last month.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 6, 2010)

Shai said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Shai said:
> ...



It is propaganda to say that Gaza is under Hamas control. How long were you there? what all did you do? Same question for the west bank. What cities did you visit?


----------



## Shai (Jun 6, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Shai said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Like i said we transport people from Gaza fo Israeli hospitals how long somethng like 20 days 2 weeks.
The last time i was in the west Bank i was in  Beit Lehem 2 days.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 6, 2010)

Shai said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Shai said:
> ...



Perhaps you could explain the procedures for picking up medical patients. I understand that they are picked up at the crossing and that Israelis do not enter Gaza.

As far as Beit Lehem (Bethlehem) it saddens me greatly to see Israel destroy that area and destroy the historic Christian community. It makes me wonder how Christians in the US can support this destruction.


----------



## chesswarsnow (Jun 6, 2010)

Sorry bout that,



PF Tinmore said this,....

"It is propaganda to say that Gaza is under Hamas control. How long were you there? what all did you do? Same question for the west bank. What cities did you visit?"




1. Who can say Hamas isn't in power in Gaza?~ Hamas is ruining Gaza.
2. Also, who can say Hamas isn't a terror org?~ They wear masks while doing government business.
3. The ayabs in Gaza voted to have Hamas lead them, some years ago.~ And America said nothing about it, they were duly voted into office, says alot about ayabs as a whole I would think.
4. Gaza has gone down hill or rather in the tolet ever since.~ No surprise there, anyways they got what they voted for, fear of their own government, no ones safe to complain.
5. There is no question of these truths.~ Unless your the *village idiot*, and haven't figured that out yet.



Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## chesswarsnow (Jun 6, 2010)

Sorry bout that,


1. I have personally been to Israel, and all parts of Israel are great, but if you go to Gaza, or West Bank, theres a problem your safty is not secured, you might be killed or kidnapped.
2. In those places outside of Israel, Gaza and West Bank, the people of authority, are the terrorists, its like going into a den of wolves, they may take you out, unless they are full, and none of them decide too.
3. Ayabs in Israel, are just like any ayab anywhere, they are blood thirsty, and thats one thing that will never change, they will kill themselves in suicide attacks to let blood, bang themselves on the head till their heads burst open, bash their wives to see blood, hurt their children, whatever it takes, they are a bloody people.


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## chesswarsnow (Jun 6, 2010)

Sorry bout that,






Shai said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Shai said:
> ...


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 6, 2010)

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> 1. Who can say Hamas isn't in power in Gaza?~ Hamas is ruining Gaza.



The elected government of Palestine is running Gaza, It includes Hamas, Fatah, smaller parties, and independents. The chief of police in Gaza was Fatah along with about 3,000 officers. Four members of Fatah still sit on the PLC (parliament) in Gaza.

Isreli propaganda bullcrapola.



> 2. Also, who can say Hamas isn't a terror org?~ They wear masks while doing government business.



Most people do not. It is a western third grade name calling thing.  BTW, weren't the Israeli goons who attacked the civilian aid ship wearing ski masks while doing government business?



> 3. The ayabs in Gaza voted to have Hamas lead them, some years ago.~ And America said nothing about it, they were duly voted into office, says alot about ayabs as a whole I would think.



The people throughout Palestine elected Hamas not just in Gaza. The US did do something. The US staged a coup against the Palestinian government in 2007. The coup failed in Gaza leaving the elected government in control in Gaza and a US military dictator in charge in the West Bank.



> 4. Gaza has gone down hill or rather in the tolet ever since.~ No surprise there, anyways they got what they voted for, fear of their own government, no ones safe to complain.



Yes, due to the Israeli blockade.



> 5. There is no question of these truths.~ Unless your the *village idiot*, and haven't figured that out yet.



Yeah right,


----------



## Jack Fate (Jun 6, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry bout that,
> ...



Why is there a blockade.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 6, 2010)

Jack Fate said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > chesswarsnow said:
> ...



Because Israel is scared chitless of Hamas.


----------



## Jack Fate (Jun 6, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



That doesn't make sense.  Why would Israel form a blockade if they are scared of Hamas?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 6, 2010)

Jack Fate said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Jack Fate said:
> ...



You haven't heard of the isolate Hamas thing?


----------



## Jack Fate (Jun 6, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Why would they isolate Hamas?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 6, 2010)

Jack Fate said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Jack Fate said:
> ...



Israel does not want what Hamas has to say to be let loose in public.


----------



## Jack Fate (Jun 6, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



So Israel is trying to isolate Hamas by the blockade to prevent them from speaking in public.  LOL.

How old are you?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 6, 2010)

Jack Fate said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Jack Fate said:
> ...



Cast Lead.
Palestinian deaths 1400
Israeli deaths 13

Israel is afraid Hamas will take their bottle rockets and small arms and wipe Israel off the Map.

Not!

So why has Israel put egg on its face several times just to keep Hamas down? The US has spent hundreds of million dollars to do the same.

The threat must be real. What is it?


----------



## chesswarsnow (Jun 6, 2010)

Sorry bout that,


1. I myself don't think the Jews are scared of the ayabs at all, they can deal with them, in any case.
2. What they don't want is, is blood in the streets day in day out in Israel.
3. And in order to do that they must herd these wild people like wolves in and out from amongst themselves.
4. The ayabs need to be searched, constantly, looked at, talked too, to get a feeling as to what they are about and or about to do.
5. The Jews are experts at this, and will do whats needed to keep the blood from flowing in the streets of Israel, like it does everyday in Gaza and West Bank.
6. Lifes cheap as hell in those areas where the ayabs live.
7. The ayabs  hate each other just as much as they hate the Jews.
8. When your reality is based on blood letting and hate, you just can't control it to love anyone, not one another either.
9. But if a ayab gets over to Christ, they can become a rather decent person.
10. The realities of life in Israel are like no other place on earth.


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 6, 2010)

PatekPhilippe said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Shai said:
> ...



Israel has not yet won the war it started with Palestine in 1947. We can move on after that war is over.


----------



## The Infidel (Jun 6, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Israel has not yet won the war it started with Palestine in 1947. We can move on after that war is over.




Maybe folks like you ought to learn when to quit....Isreal won the war 

There are folks like you in The South.... "The south will rise again"


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 6, 2010)

The Infidel said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Israel has not yet won the war it started with Palestine in 1947. We can move on after that war is over.
> ...



When did this happen? What was in the peace agreement? If Israel had won surely they would have that info available all over the place.


----------



## chesswarsnow (Jun 6, 2010)

Sorry bout that,


Quote: Originally Posted by Shai  
What do you mean i sound like a mole? I live here I support and love my country.
Is that a bad thing?


1. He's just messing with you.
2. He doesn't know what he means by mole either, and no one else does on top of that.
3. Sure, support your Country, I surely would, and do even though I don't live there.
4. And I also love your Country.
5. Its a good thing,.....


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Shai (Jun 7, 2010)

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by Shai
> ...



Thanks





Quote: Originally Posted by PF Tinmore: The elected government of Palestine is running Gaza, It includes Hamas, Fatah, smaller parties, and independents. The chief of police in Gaza was Fatah along with about 3,000 officers. Four members of Fatah still sit on the PLC (parliament) in Gaza.

This is completely false Hamas run Gaza and the Fatah run the West Bank. Hamas and Fatah are Enemies!!! Fatah have the support of Israel; USA; Saudi Arabia;Egypt, Europe and ect... The popele who live in the West Bank have Education Opportunities, Jobs and etc.. Whille the Hamas have the support of Iran, Hizzballa,  Turkish and etc...
You can agree or disagree with me about everything in this subject BUT this is a pact the only thing  betweem Hamas and Fatah is HATE.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 7, 2010)

Shai said:


> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry bout that,
> ...



If you would check this out you will find that I am correct. You have been grossly misinformed. You were told that Hamas had a coup in Gaza and that is not true.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=utKgXMedqpk]YouTube - American Sabotage of Palestinian Democracy[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=72ai-Udti1M]YouTube - On The Map with Avi Lewis: Gaza Coup d'Etat?[/ame]


----------



## Shai (Jun 7, 2010)

From what i understand those video are not new, maybe im worng BUT this is not an argument "i said you said" the FACT is that Hamas and the Fatah are ENEMIES!!!! Not political enemies, ememies when Hamas KILL the Fatah members!!!! 
Hamas control Gaza while Fatah control the West Bank. Ask anyone with real knowledge not form the media.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vWPL5V5G528]YouTube - Hamas gangs kill Fatah members in Gaza[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AHM83-EifLA]YouTube - Hamas[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pOPfia8Dx5k]YouTube - Hamas wanted to kill him; Israeli saved his life[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L_AX1b3YD00]YouTube - GAZA - The War Hamas vs Fatah. never seen Must Watch!!! HAMAS KILLING CIVILIANS IN GAZA[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 7, 2010)

Shai said:


> From what i understand those video are not new, maybe im worng BUT this is not an argument "i said you said" the FACT is that Hamas and the Fatah are ENEMIES!!!! Not political enemies, ememies when Hamas KILL the Fatah members!!!!
> Hamas control Gaza while Fatah control the West Bank. Ask anyone with real knowledge not form the media.
> 
> 
> ...



The videos you posted do not necessarily conflict with what I said. There is a part of Fatah, Abbas and his followers, who have sold out to Israel and the US. All the money and weapons are provided to them. They are supposed to provide "security" and "restore law and order." That is a euphemism for taking out any resistance to the occupation in general and Hamas in particular. These US armed, paid, and trained forces (look for the names Dahlan and General Keith Dayton) were employed in Gaza to take over the elected government and put the losers (Fatah) back in power. That takeover failed leaving the elected government in power in Gaza. The part of Fatah that was involved in this attack was routed. The Fatah members who were not involved were given amnesty from Hamas the day after the "coup." There still are members of Fatah in Gaza who are trying to destabilize the government and spy for Israel and those are the ones under attack by the government and Hamas. There are other Fatah members who are loyal to Palestine and they are still active in the government in Gaza. I mentioned the four PLC member who still hold their seats in Gaza.

The Gaza Bombshell
After failing to anticipate Hamass victory over Fatah in the 2006 Palestinian election, the White House cooked up yet another scandalously covert and self-defeating Middle East debacle: part Iran-contra, part Bay of Pigs. With confidential documents, corroborated by outraged former and current U.S. officials, the author reveals how President Bush, Condoleezza Rice, and Deputy National-Security Adviser Elliott Abrams backed an armed force under Fatah strongman Muhammad Dahlan, touching off a bloody civil war in Gaza and leaving Hamas stronger than ever.
by David Rose

The Gaza Bombshell | Politics | Vanity Fair


----------



## Shai (Jun 7, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Shai said:
> 
> 
> > From what i understand those video are not new, maybe im worng BUT this is not an argument "i said you said" the FACT is that Hamas and the Fatah are ENEMIES!!!! Not political enemies, ememies when Hamas KILL the Fatah members!!!!
> ...




I apologize in front if what i'm going to say sound rude not my intention but your post have nothing to do with reality. I have no idea were you live but i strongly suggest you to go to the near UNI and ask some professor who teach Middle East program about that.

Plus according to you if as a Palestine you want to live in peace with Israel or if you a Plestine leader  who want noting to do with Iran AKA Hamas AKA terror and you provide your people education opportunities, good jobs and etc.. thats mean that you "sold out you pepole" but if you use pepole as a human shield, sent them to suicide  mission, hide wapen in kindergartens while you sit comfortable and safe in Damesek - that mean you loyal to them.

As a human bean regardless of my religion, the place i live in, my skin color or whatever you think define me as a person i feel sad that someone somewere think like that.
I have no idea were you live but since i wish everyone in earth peace love and good life i hope that your leaders "sold you out" and they not "loyal to you".


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 7, 2010)

Freeman said:


> As I expected, the freedom flotilla was bombed:
> 16 humanitarians killed , incredible
> 
> Israel attacks Gaza aid fleet - Middle East - Al Jazeera English









Only a mental case calls that a "freedom flotilla"............oh, and theres lots of them on these forums!!!!


FCUKK THAT!!!!!


Next time, they should just put the damn flotilla on the bottom of the Mediterranien Sea FTW!!!!!!


Personally............there are hundreds of millions who would get a rush from the video footage!!!!


----------



## chesswarsnow (Jun 7, 2010)

Sorry bout that,


1. Like I said many times, ayabs are a blood thirsty lot, always have been and always will be, I don't trust any ayab.
2. They hate each other across town as much as they do anyone else Jews included.
3. Its a sad fact.
4. Shai I know how hard it is to live in that, but you hang in there old buddy, I am pulling for you and the Jews of Israel.


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Shai (Jun 7, 2010)

*freedom flotilla *? ? Look at the pictures that turkey was proud to release. First time i see "peace activitie" act like that:
Turkish paper releases 'censored' photos of beaten Israeli commandos - Haaretz Daily Newspaper | Israel News

http://www.hurriyetdailynews.com/g.php


----------



## LANMaster (Jun 7, 2010)

Freeman said:


> As I expected, the freedom flotilla was bombed:
> 16 humanitarians killed , incredible




Hiya Freeman!   I hope that you are well. 

I'm sure by now you have revised your remarks in this thread to correct your factual errors.

It was 9 killed, there were no bombs, they weren't humanitarians, and the flotilla was seeking confrontation and martyrdom.

Just making sure you have the intellectual honesty to set the record straight on the above FACTS.


----------



## Jack Fate (Jun 7, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



You forgot to mention suicide bombers.  Why do you condone suicide bombers, firing rockets and using small arms against Israel?


----------



## Jack Fate (Jun 7, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Aret you going to go over there and join the Pals and fight?


----------



## CurveLight (Jun 7, 2010)

Jack Fate said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > PatekPhilippe said:
> ...



You must be curious about what it looks like to stand behind convictions and follow through with actions.


----------



## CMike (Jun 7, 2010)

Rather silly since she didn't expect to be killed. She was just stupid.


----------



## CurveLight (Jun 7, 2010)

Jack Fate said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > PatekPhilippe said:
> ...





CMike said:


> Rather silly since she didn't expect to be killed. She was just stupid.




She died fighting for what she believed in.  Helping other people.  Of course a self righteous jackass like you would think that is stoopid.  You can't muster a fraction of the courage for what that takes.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 7, 2010)

Hey............perhaps next time Israel will get smart and just torpedo the Ship of Subhumans................


Now if they got video of that it'd be a hoot!!!











You'd have hundreds of million of people pulling up a chair to their TV's for the 6 O'Clock news, tall beer in hand and perhaps a few chips!!!


----------



## CMike (Jun 7, 2010)

Hitler died fighting for what he believed in too.

He was still evil.


----------



## CurveLight (Jun 7, 2010)

CMike said:


> Hitler died fighting for what he believed in too.
> 
> He was still evil.



You're pure waste.  What kind of a sick fuck compares the dead victims to hitler?  They were taking medicine and other life saving equipment to civilians you pathetic useless punk.


----------



## Jack Fate (Jun 7, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> > Hitler died fighting for what he believed in too.
> ...



It's pretty stupid to think I can stop a military operation by simply getting in their way.  She was young and naive.  That's not Israel's fault.


----------



## CurveLight (Jun 7, 2010)

Jack Fate said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > CMike said:
> ...



You don't know history very well.  Israel murdered unarmed people and you are defending it.  Fucking hypocrite.


----------



## Jack Fate (Jun 7, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



Muslim fascists murder people every day and you defend it.  

Defending your nation is not "murder".  Terrorism is murder.  Fucking pusillanimous pissant prarie punk.
You're confused.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 7, 2010)

Shai said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Shai said:
> ...



It is probably true that Iran does support Palestine through the elected government i.e. Hamas, but I have seen no evidence that Iran has influenced Hamas. I have not seen where Iran has told Hamas to do anything.

I dont think any faction has any more concern about peace, education, and jobs than any other. The point I am making is that Abbas is not the president. Fayyad is not the Prime Minister. The whole government in Ramallah is illegitimate. That government was installed by the US to serve Israel where the Hamas lead elected government is there to serve the people. That is why Abbas is called moderate while Hamas is called every name in the book.


----------



## Jack Fate (Jun 7, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Shai said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Hamas is a terrorist organization that has a goal of the extermination of Israel.  You support that.  That makes you a terrorist.  You support terrorism of a democracy and the murder of innocent people by a terrorist organization.  Shame on you and shame on your parents and everyone responsible for your behavior.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 7, 2010)

Jack Fate said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Shai said:
> ...



Terrorist is a meaningless, BS, political term with no defined meaning.


----------



## Jack Fate (Jun 7, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



I help people all the time.  I don't put myself in the middle of a military operation to attempt to stop it.  That would be stupid and she was stupid.  Being stupid is not the same as courage.  Only a fool would think it is.


----------



## Jack Fate (Jun 7, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Anyone who targets civilians of a nation and has a goal of exterminating that nation is a terrorist.  Anyone who supports them is a terrorist.  Shame on you and your parents.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 7, 2010)

Jack Fate said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Jack Fate said:
> ...



http://www.usmessageboard.com/israel-and-palestine/114169-israel-attacks-civilians.html


----------



## CurveLight (Jun 8, 2010)

Jack Fate said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Jack Fate said:
> ...



You're a dumb bitch.  Read my post again. Then do it again.


----------



## CurveLight (Jun 8, 2010)

Jack Fate said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Jack Fate said:
> ...





Jack Fate said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Jack Fate said:
> ...



Show where I defend people being murdered by anyone you lying bitch.

Israel was not defending itself against an attacking force you fuckwad.  They were civilians with no weapons 70 miles from Israel.

The reason bigots like you lie is because you were ever honest you wouldn't be ignorant backwater redneck fucking dumbasses.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 8, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...







you can always tell the boardmembers who live in places like Bumfook USA, or Sctratchmyassville!!!!


----------



## Shai (Jun 8, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...




Did you see the picture that the *turkish* newspaper publish?


----------



## Jack Fate (Jun 8, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



You're a dumb pusillanimous pissant prarie punk.  Read my post.  Then do it again.


----------



## Jack Fate (Jun 8, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



The reason bigots like you fall for Islamofascist propaganda is because you're an educated dummy who believes whatever your puppetmasters feed you, tight-assed, pimply faced, dirty diaper, whiney brat.


----------



## GHook93 (Jun 8, 2010)

Jack Fate said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Jack Fate said:
> ...



No the real reasons is they are SCARED SHITLESS! 

The liberal sees these facts:mind thinks
(1) 1.2-1.5 billion Muslims worldwide and anywhere from 1-20% are radical, meaning that could be 15 million to 300 million. 
(2) There are 20-30 Muslim countries, most which are 90%+ Muslim (including Turkey which is 99% Muslim). 
(3) Muslims are the fast growing groups in Europe (while the Whites are decreasing) and they are the most vocal minority in Europe, China, Russia and India. 
(4) They make up 10% (110 million) of India. 
(5) Right now they make up 30% of Russia, in which the Native Russian White population is the least reproductive in the WORLD, they are decreasing and they Russian population as a whole is decreasing. While through birth and immigration, the Muslim population is growing via leaps and bounds. Check any prediction, Muslims might be the majority by 2025 and foresure by 2050. 
(6) Islamic terrorist attacks on the West have been numerous and devastating. The rhetoric has not slowed down.
(7) Jews by contrast make up 15 million worldwide. With one small country
(8) Israel and the Jews are not a direct threat to the liberals of Europe or America, while some Muslims are a threat to both. 
(9) Israel is just and easy target because its small, made of Jews and can't win the PR war
(10) Israel has no oil, while the Muslim countries have a ton of it.

Bottom line is its much easier and safer to take on Israel. The liberals think that if they take on Israel, the radical Muslims will say, thank you liberals we will leave you alone. We won't demand Sharia law in your countries, we won't find shit to complain about and we won't find another excuse to declare a holy war on the West if Israel is gone!

They are COWARDS! Plain and simple!


----------



## CurveLight (Jun 8, 2010)

Jack Fate said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Jack Fate said:
> ...



Rotfl!  You're repeating the spoon fed oxymoron "Islamofascist" but accuse others of being sheep????  You dumbass!

Now show where I defended anyone being murdered you lying cocksucker.


----------



## Liability (Jun 8, 2010)

bent tight said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> > MenstrualMess said:
> ...





That the _bent tight_ retard doesn't care for the term "Islamofascist" does not make it an oxymoron.  bent tight is just an old fashioned moron:  a lying lowlife moron.


----------



## Jack Fate (Jun 8, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



They are Islamofascists, dick nose.  

Aren't you defending the fascists in the flotilla?  You're defending murderers, lying cocksucker, ass reaming booger eater.


----------



## Liberty (Jun 9, 2010)

ITT: People take Al Jazeera seriously.


----------



## Shogun (Jun 9, 2010)

Jack Fate said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Jack Fate said:
> ...



liars, eh?


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zFMfaI_A8lk&feature=youtube_gdata]YouTube - israel Admits It Doctored Flotilla Audio Tapes[/ame]


----------



## Neubarth (Jun 9, 2010)

All of this nonsense does not matter.  God JHVH is going to settle this His way, so who cares what crazy stuff they do now.  


Allah is Satan as can clearly be seen in all of the beheading videos as the murders call out to Satan just as Muhammet did when he killed all of the Jewish merchants of Medina and then raped their daughters and young wives, 1.5 thousand years ago.  It is all about Satanic blood sacrifice and sexual perversion.
Islam appears to be steeped in that kind of insanity.


----------



## Neubarth (Jun 9, 2010)

Shogun said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



A satanic news broadcast.  These people need to be punished.  I favor using torpedoes as long as the Islamics continue to violate international law. BAMMMMM! No more aide convoy!


----------



## PatekPhilippe (Jun 9, 2010)

Neubarth said:


> All of this crap does not matter.  God JHVH is going to kill all of the Islamics in a few months, so who cares what crazy stuff they do now.  I strongly recommend killing as many of them as possible now, to save God the trouble of killing them later. Allah is Satan as can clearly be seen in all of the beheading videos as the murders call out to Satan just as Muhammet did when he killed all of the Jewish merchants of Medina and then raped their daughters and young wives.  It is all about Satanic blood sacrifice and sexual perversion.


----------



## Jack Fate (Jun 9, 2010)

Shogun said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



Where is "Press TV" based?  Let's see if Shogun has the guts to tell the truth.  I doubt it.  I think Shogun's as much a coward as those he supports.

Tehran, Iran.


----------



## Neubarth (Jun 9, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Israel was not defending itself against an attacking force you fuckwad.  They were civilians with no weapons 70 miles from Israel.
> 
> The reason bigots like you lie is because you were ever honest you wouldn't be ignorant backwater redneck fucking dumbasses.



You lying satanic expositor. Such nastiness towards the loving kind Christians of the world. The Islamics smuggle in explosives and rocket parts all of the time.  One of these days when the winds are blowing towards the West, all of Gaza will disappear under a mushroom cloud as the fuggin stupid arabs accidentially set off their "Free From Iran A-bomb" as they assemble it from an Iranian kit in their local mosque.

God is really going to laugh when He sees that!

Hopefully it will happen soon.


----------



## Jack Fate (Jun 9, 2010)

Press TV is based in Tehran, Iran.


----------



## Shogun (Jun 9, 2010)

Jack Fate said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > Jack Fate said:
> ...



*yawn*


from rawstory

IDF admits doctoring audio of raid on Gaza flotilla | Raw Story


It's fun to watch bitches like you blather on and on about sources when this story was found even on Drudge.


----------



## Shogun (Jun 9, 2010)

Jack Fate said:


> Press TV is based in Tehran, Iran.



yup.  that's probably where Rawstory is based from too.


----------



## Jack Fate (Jun 9, 2010)

Shogun said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...



Press TV is from Iran.  Show us the Drudge link.


----------



## Neubarth (Jun 9, 2010)

*BOOOOOOOM!!!!!*


No more Gaza.  Praise God.

The Islamics smuggle in explosives and rocket parts all of the time. One of these days when the winds are blowing towards the West, all of Gaza will disappear under a mushroom cloud as the stupid arabs accidentially set off their "Free From Iran A-bomb" as they assemble it from an Iranian kit in their local mosque.

God is really going to laugh when He sees that!

Hopefully it will happen soon.


----------



## Jack Fate (Jun 9, 2010)

Shogun said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> > Press TV is based in Tehran, Iran.
> ...



Theh source of your video is based in Tehran.  That makes your video propaganda.  Suck on that, pissant.


----------



## PatekPhilippe (Jun 9, 2010)

> New reputation!
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## Shogun (Jun 9, 2010)

Jack Fate said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > Jack Fate said:
> ...



The rawstory article is not sourced from the video, dummy.


----------



## Neubarth (Jun 9, 2010)

All I know about Islam is that it lies all of the time in all regards in the media. It loves to engage in human blood sacrifices as we have seen in the thousands of videos that the Islamics store on Al Jazeera.Com for their religious edification.  We also know that there are people on this board who love to support the Islamics.

Wouldn't it be grand if it happened soon?  All Israel has to do is warn about the Iranian Bomb components for a few days before the Islamics blow themselves to hell where they belong.


----------



## Liberty (Jun 9, 2010)

Shogun said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...



why dont you make yourself useful and kill yourself for allah, you terrorist punk.


----------



## Neubarth (Jun 9, 2010)

Neubarth said:


> The Islamics smuggle in explosives and rocket parts all of the time. One of these days when the winds are blowing towards the West, all of Gaza will disappear under a mushroom cloud as the stupid arabs accidentially set off their "Free From Iran A-bomb" as they assemble it from an Iranian kit in their local mosque.
> 
> Hopefully it will happen soon.



Wouldn't it be grand if it happened soon?  All Israel has to do is warn about the Iranian Bomb components for a few days before the Islamics blow themselves to hell where they belong.[/QUOTE]


Justice will be served.  God has promised that.  We will leave it up to God to handle, but my guess is that his patience is wearing very thin.


----------



## Neubarth (Jun 9, 2010)

PatekPhilippe said:


> > New reputation!
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> >
> > ...



Praise God from whom all blessings flow.  God is totally dissatisfied with all of the lies coming from the Islamic countries.  What did God say about Satan? Yep, that is right.  Satan is the father of all liars.


----------



## Neubarth (Jun 9, 2010)

Neubarth said:


> *BOOOOOOOM!!!!!*
> 
> 
> No more Gaza.  Praise God.
> ...


 The sooner the stupid arabs set off Abombs from their Iranian Abomb kits in all of their mosques in arab dense communities the better off the world will be.


----------



## Neubarth (Jun 9, 2010)

All I know about Islam is that it lies all of the time in all regards. It loves to engage in human blood sacrifices as we have seen in the thousands of videos that the Islamics store on Al Jazeera.Com for their religious edification.  We also know that there are people on this board who love to support the Islamics.


----------



## Jack Fate (Jun 9, 2010)

Shogun said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...



I'm not talking about the raw story, you coward.  I'm talking about the video you posted from Press TV which is based in Tehran as your "proof" that Israel lied.

You really need to change your diaper or take a bath or something.  I can smell your stench from here.


----------



## CurveLight (Jun 9, 2010)

Jack Fate said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Jack Fate said:
> ...



"Islamofascist" is an oxymoron you dumb ****.

I asked you to prove where I defend people getting murdered and you....point to murder victims.  Hosey blows you are fated to be the world's first nuclear level jackass.


----------



## Neubarth (Jun 9, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> "Islamofascist" is an oxymoron you dumb ****.
> 
> I asked you to prove where I defend people getting murdered and you....point to murder victims.  Hosey blows you are fated to be the world's first nuclear level jackass.



Anytime you show your support for Allah (Satan) as you have shown us in the past, you are in favor of Jews and Christians being murdered by beheading.  You probably smirk in glee every time you watch a beheading video on Al Jazeera.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 10, 2010)

Neubarth said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > "Islamofascist" is an oxymoron you dumb ****.
> ...



Link to this happening in Palestine.


----------



## Neubarth (Jun 10, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Neubarth said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...


Everybody knows about all the little Jewish children who have been murdered by the disgusting Arabs.  Most newspaper sites do not keep links up on those topics, but there is no denying all of the murders.  Others on the board know what I am talking about. Back in the 1940's the wave of child murders by the Arabs was hideous.  Allah is satan to anybody who looks at all of the human blood sacrifice evidence from Arab atrocities.

You can lie all you want about that.  Satanists always lie.  It just makes you a proven liar on this forum. God will deal with you shortly. JHVH is coming back soon if I read Matthew 24 correctly, and he is really pissed at people like you.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 10, 2010)

Neubarth said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Neubarth said:
> ...



You are full of shit.

Remember These Children 2000 Memorial


----------



## Shai (Jun 10, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Neubarth said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...




I want to apologize in the name of all the  Isreali  governments through the ages: Thier worng  priorities cuz them to invest in shelters and protect the Israeli kids instead of using them as human shields.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TejVJWSTTpY]YouTube - hamas using boy as human shield[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ArJbn-lUCh4]YouTube - Hamas Official We Will Use Women and Children Human Shield[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kBYtij4Q7sE]YouTube - Human Shields - Hamas in action[/ame]

I also want to apologize in the name of all the  Isreali  governments through the ages: Thier worng  priorities  lead them to Not invest in quality education;

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XELcNMhkKCo]YouTube - Kids shown video of their mother's suicide bombing death on Hamas TV[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jm8w7_P8wZ0]YouTube - Hamas Rabbit eat Jews[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xR8Tfd0i4lY]YouTube - Hamas Kids Play[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1LaAvZp7EP4]YouTube - Hamas Indoctrinating Toddlers[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6WHdWgES-Uw[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 10, 2010)

Shai said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Neubarth said:
> ...



That human shield thing is just Israeli propaganda. The Goldstone Report stated that there was no evidence to support that allegation. It is merely Israel's excuse to kill civilians.

You should not post anything from PMW or MEMRI as they are proven liars.

You have to remember that Israel occupies Palestine and Palestine is constantly under attack by Israel. Israel's so called right to defend itself is pure fantasy. Israel believes that the Palestinians have no right to defend themselves from Israel's constant aggression.


----------



## LANMaster (Jun 10, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> That human shield thing is just Israeli propaganda. The Goldstone Report stated that there was no evidence to support that allegation. It is merely Israel's excuse to kill civilians.
> 
> You should not post anything from PMW or MEMRI as they are proven liars.
> 
> You have to remember that Israel occupies Palestine and Palestine is constantly under attack by Israel. Israel's so called right to defend itself is pure fantasy. Israel believes that the Palestinians have no right to defend themselves from Israel's constant aggression.



Those videos are right in front of you to see.  

The Palestinians are living in a culture of death ... by choice.
Nothing will change until they (the Palestinians) abandon their bigoted hate.
It is the ONLY first step to peace.  Unfortunately, with the disgusting teaching of hate that the Palestinians are INCREASING, I expect it will be generations and millions more innocents suffering until the Palestinians wake up and stop teaching hate.

Hamas is nothing less than a Nazi organization who has used victimhoos MASTERFULLY to recruit idiots like you who cannot or will not open their eyes to the Nazi-esque hate and religious bigotry that is so painfully obvious for any thinking person to see.


----------



## Jack Fate (Jun 10, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



Islamofascist is the term I use.  Suck on it, dumb ****.


----------



## chesswarsnow (Jun 11, 2010)

Sorry bout that,


1. Islam is the scurge of Israel, and the world.
2. When the world in general open their eyes to it, then there's hope for it.
3. Until then we wait.


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 11, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Shai said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...






*HOLY MOTHER OF GOD!!!!!!!!!!*


The anti-semites are out in full force on this forum.


Lets face it...........these poor Israelis are surrounded by millions of subhumans. I often wonder why they dont do search and destroy missions more often??!! The lives of the Israeli's is like a real life "aliens" movie............surrounded by subhuman creepy crawlers!!!

Im actually thinking that these guys....................








........are more human than the subhumans in Gaza and southern Lebanon!!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 11, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Shai said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...






I think it a good idea to stick this asshat on a floatilla!!!


Happy now!!!!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 11, 2010)

By the way...........and write it down. Before summers end, you're gonna be seeing alot of subhumans getting their asses capped all in a few short hours. Im just hoping CNN has some good video of it..............because my plan is to pull up a chair and crack a cold one and cheer the fcukking slaughter of many, many devotee's of the religion of perpetual angst!!!! It'll be the greatest sporting event in the history of mankind and cheered by hundreds of millions!!!


----------



## Liability (Jun 11, 2010)

skookerasbil said:


> By the way...........and write it down. Before summers end, you're gonna be seeing alot of subhumans getting their asses capped all in a few short hours. Im just hoping CNN has some good video of it..............because my plan is to pull up a chair and crack a cold one and cheer the fcukking slaughter of many, many devotee's of the religion of perpetual angst!!!! It'll be the greatest sporting event in the history of mankind and cheered by hundreds of millions!!!



Oh, please, skooks, just STOP it already.

I detest Islam.  I deem it a filthy depraved fraudulent "religion."

But what kind of person roots for slaughter?

The adherents of Islam whom I want  killed are JUST the bloodthirsty Islamist scumbags, like those in al qaeda and the Taliban and similarly depraved organizations.

My contention remains, nonetheless, that most Muslims in the world  would be perfectly content leaving everyone else alone if everyone else would reciprocate by leaving THEM alone.  As for those folks, I harbor no ill will at all.


----------



## chesswarsnow (Jun 12, 2010)

Sorry bout that,


1. But those in islam not abiding by the dictates of islam are those deemed harmless, doing islam stuff, eating special food, praying towards mecca.
2. They are just a cover for what one arm of islam has been doing for centuries, killing non muslims.
3. Its just on average, people in general,  are too damned dumb to see it.



Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Liability (Jun 12, 2010)

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 1. But those in islam not abiding by the dictates of islam are those deemed harmless, doing islam stuff, eating special food, praying towards mecca.
> ...



Rubbish.

The vast MAJORITY do nothing offensive toward the rest of human kind.  Although I do not minimize the size of the minority, it is a relatively small component of the larger set of people known as Muslims.  And t*he majority is NOT merely a cover for the fanatics*.  You are wrong to say that and have no valid basis upon which to base that contention.

I dislike a great deal of the nonsense that Islam preaches.  Not all.   But enough so that I deem Islam to be an odious religion.  But my dislike of Islam is neither here no there.  My dislike of their faith is not actionable nor is it a valid basis to begin action against them.

I believe that what IS actionable is the conduct of that fanatic minority of Islamists. The Islamfascists who would impose their version of Islam on everyone else by means of their hideous barbaric behavior.   They are the ones who deserve to be eliminated like rabid dogs.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 12, 2010)

LANMaster said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > That human shield thing is just Israeli propaganda. The Goldstone Report stated that there was no evidence to support that allegation. It is merely Israel's excuse to kill civilians.
> ...



The illegal occupation of Palestine by Israel is hardly a choice.


----------



## chesswarsnow (Jun 12, 2010)

Sorry bout that,







Liability said:


> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry bout that,
> ...






1. Its far worse than you can wrap your head around my friend.
2. Don't be alarmed, you're not the only one.
3. Have you read thier evil book?
4. I think not.
5. Here's something of interest I found in my email box:


"Now that we have Obama Care, at least until we can overturn the bill, note that in the provisions of the bill, Muslims and Amish do not have to sign up for the mandatory health care, NOR pay for it because of religious convictions, They can however, enjoy the benefits of free health care.  



                   If you have never heard the word until now---Type it into Google and start reading...Pretty interesting. Note that Muslims and certain other religions are exempt from the Obamacare penalties and it is supported by law. We are surrendering from within! The boy is leading us right down the path to total control! 



                   Dhimmitude is the Muslim system of controlling non-muslim populations conquered through jihad. Specifically, it is the TAXING of non-muslims in exchange for tolerating their presence AND as a coercive means of converting conquered remnants to islam.  



                   The ObamaCare bill is the establishment of Dhimmitude and Sharia muslim diktat in the United States . Muslims are specifically exempted from the government mandate to purchase insurance, and also from the penalty tax for being uninsured. Islam considers insurance to be "gambling", "risk-taking" and "usury" and is thus banned. Muslims are specifically granted exemption based on this. How convenient. So I, a Christian, will have crippling IRS liens placed against all of my assets, including real estate, cattle, and even accounts receivables, and will face hard prison time because I refuse to buy insurance or pay the penalty tax. Meanwhile, Louis Farrakhan will have no such penalty and will have 100% of his health needs paid for by the de facto government insurance. Non-muslims will be paying a tax to subsidize muslims. Period. This is Dhimmitude.  



                   Dhimmitude serves two purposes: it enriches the muslim masters AND serves to drive conversions to islam. In this case, the incentive to convert to islam will be taken up by those in the inner-cities as well as the godless Generation X, Y and Z types who have no moral anchor. If you don't believe in Christ to begin with, it is no problem whatsoever to sell Him for 30 pieces of silver. "Sure, I'll be a muslim if it means free health insurance and no taxes. Where do I sign, bro?"  





Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 13, 2010)

Liability said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > By the way...........and write it down. Before summers end, you're gonna be seeing alot of subhumans getting their asses capped all in a few short hours. Im just hoping CNN has some good video of it..............because my plan is to pull up a chair and crack a cold one and cheer the fcukking slaughter of many, many devotee's of the religion of perpetual angst!!!! It'll be the greatest sporting event in the history of mankind and cheered by hundreds of millions!!!
> ...






This has been some of the dumbing down of Americans regarding Islam. Had me for a long time too to be honest. But as the years have gone by since 9-11, Ive become convinced that THE MAJORITY of Islam are at a minimun, sympathizers with these fundementalist k00ks. And how can you not look at it in any other way? Except for a handful of oranizations, where the fcukk is the consensus of outcry from the "majority...........peaceful.........yada..............yada..........people of Islam".

Ummm...............I dont hear dick coming from anybody!!! And theres ample opportunity to do it. For example, this group tied to the building of this mosque in lower Manhattan is now known to have ties to radical Islam. Right across the river in Patterson New Jersey is a town of tens of thousands of Muslims who were basically living in the shadow of the World Trade Center. Where the fcukk are these people? Why are none of these people involved in being part of an effort to have this mosque derailed? Why are they not part of the angst with this happening like so many other New Yorkers???????? Nobody. Total silence. The fact that there is no recognition of being aware of this is becomming appalling to a majority of Americans.

Unless you're a naive dumbass, you know EXACTLY what that is about!!!

And sorry to break it to the fcukking k00ks, but in America, Americans still do want you to display a love for America and its traditions, not be going out of your way to shove a foreign culture down our throats. And thats just the way it is............but especially when an interpretation of your religion calls for death to non-believers.


----------



## Jack Fate (Jun 13, 2010)

Islam is not just a religion.  It is also political and violent and needs to be eradicated.  Islam has no place in the 21st century.  The world would be a safer and more peaceful place.  Islam has absolutely no benefit to mankind.

What other religion would be allowed to get away with this?
http://sweetness-light.com/archive/the-muslim-ashura-festival-and-child-abuse


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 13, 2010)

skookerasbil said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Shai said:
> ...



Oh no, Skooker played the anti Semite card!

We all have to fall in line now.


----------



## Jack Fate (Jun 13, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Any society that teaches their children suicide in the name of their god is a dead society.  Blaming the Jews will not fix that.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 13, 2010)

Jack Fate said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...



Yeah, mooch some airplanes and bomb people the way the cowards do it.


----------



## Jack Fate (Jun 13, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



You didn't respond to my point of a society that teaches suicide to its children is a dead society.  Wanna try again?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 13, 2010)

Jack Fate said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Jack Fate said:
> ...



Yeah, the Palestinians stopped suicide bombing years ago, however the cowards are still bombing people from their mooched airplanes.


----------



## Jack Fate (Jun 13, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Really?  Did they outlaw suicide bombings or what?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 13, 2010)

Jack Fate said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Jack Fate said:
> ...



I don't think it is a law but it it is a policy decision shared by all resistance factions. I think that shift in policy was initiated by Hamas.


----------



## Hollybaere (Jun 13, 2010)

How about the Israeli's making fake videos to make themselves look like the "victim" in all this??


----------



## Jack Fate (Jun 13, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Could you show me your source on that?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 13, 2010)

Hollybaere said:


> How about the Israeli's making fake videos to make themselves look like the "victim" in all this??



Israel attacks a civilian ship in international waters and claims self defense.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 13, 2010)

Jack Fate said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Jack Fate said:
> ...





> In December 2004, Hamas declared a halt to suicide attacks.
> 
> Suicide attack - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia





> Hamas is to abandon its use of suicide bombers, who have killed almost 300 Israelis, in any future confrontations with Israel, its activists have told The Observer.
> 
> The Islamic group, which leads the Palestinian Authority, says, however, that it may resort to other forms of violence if there is no progress towards Palestinian statehood.
> 
> ...



Of course the propagandists will not tell you that.


----------



## Jack Fate (Jun 13, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



That's encouraging to see they finally saw suicide attacks were not winning them any points.  

What kind of society encourages suicide attacks in the name of their god?


----------



## Jack Fate (Jun 13, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Funny you should say that.  The murderers you defend are masters at propaganda.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 13, 2010)

Jack Fate said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Jack Fate said:
> ...



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M6hCe6CBwko[/ame]


----------



## Jack Fate (Jun 13, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Gee, that's too bad.  That's what happens when you choose to sleep with the devil.  Choices have consequences.


----------



## Shai (Jun 13, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...




They said that in 4/2006 so the artical said.

 In 29.01.07 In Eilat (by the way i was there):

A suicide bomber blew himself up next to one of the bakeries in Isidore. "All the windows shook," said one of the residency. The two Palestinian organizations took joint responsibility for the attack. An eyewitness said that before the explosion he saw a man with a coat, but not attributed to matter. Terrorist: Faisal A - Sarsk, a resident of Gaza. Police caught a man suspected of transport - and heightened state of alert throughout the country

In 04.02.08 in Dimona:

Two suicide bombers came to the shopping center in Dimona. One of them blew himself up. One woman was killed and ten people were injured. The second bomber killed a police officer's shooting. Charge on his body exploded. MDA a few: "I started immediately to treat seriously injured and when I opened my coat, I saw an explosive belt and realized I was handling one of the terrorists"


Want more examples ? ?  ? ?


----------



## Liability (Jun 13, 2010)

LAUGHABLY the resident Hamas propagandist claims "Hamas is to abandon its use of suicide bombers, who have killed almost 300 Israelis, in any future confrontations with Israel, its activists have told The Observer."  

Well that would mean that SINCE that definitive statement in 2004, Hamas must have ceased using suicide/homicide scumbag bombers to attack Israel and Israeli people.

Raise your hand if you believe it has stopped since 2004.

*CORRECTION.  I was wrong about the date.   The quoted article is date-lined: 9 April 2006.

Accordingly, my question should be modified to read from THAT date, not since 2004.

And, as modified, I will repeat the last rhetorical question:

Raise your hand if you believe it has stopped since 9 April 2006?*


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 13, 2010)

Shai said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Jack Fate said:
> ...



Who claimed responsibility for these?


----------



## Jack Fate (Jun 13, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Shai said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Hamas is responsible.  Hamas said suicide bombings had stopped.  They evidently lied.


----------



## Liability (Jun 13, 2010)

And yes, it IS so much better for the feces-dripping scum of Hamas to attack civilians with rockets and mortars rather than with suicide/homicide bombers.  

Very valid distinction.  Not.

Hamas propagandists like PFT are all assholes.


----------



## Liability (Jun 13, 2010)

Meanwhile, even SINCE the 9 April 2006 date,  the fork-tongued fucks of Hamas explicitly take _*"credit"*_ when so-called "suicide bombers" attack Israel:  http://www.nytimes.com/2008/04/20/world/middleeast/20mideast.html


----------



## CMike (Jun 13, 2010)

Hollybaere said:


> How about the Israeli's making fake videos to make themselves look like the "victim" in all this??


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 13, 2010)

Liability said:


> Meanwhile, even SINCE the 9 April 2006 date,  the fork-tongued fucks of Hamas explicitly take _*"credit"*_ when so-called "suicide bombers" attack Israel:  http://www.nytimes.com/2008/04/20/world/middleeast/20mideast.html



They are allowed to attack legitimate targets.


----------



## Jack Fate (Jun 13, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > Meanwhile, even SINCE the 9 April 2006 date,  the fork-tongued fucks of Hamas explicitly take _*"credit"*_ when so-called "suicide bombers" attack Israel:  http://www.nytimes.com/2008/04/20/world/middleeast/20mideast.html
> ...



Who allows Hamas to attack innocent people with rockets fired indiscriminately into Israel?


----------



## CMike (Jun 13, 2010)

Firing rockets indiscriminately into populated cities as Hamas does is not legitimate.


----------



## Liability (Jun 13, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > Meanwhile, even SINCE the 9 April 2006 date,  the fork-tongued fucks of Hamas explicitly take _*"credit"*_ when so-called "suicide bombers" attack Israel:  http://www.nytimes.com/2008/04/20/world/middleeast/20mideast.html
> ...



And if a CIVILIAN population center were a legitimate target, you MIGHT have the beginning of a coherent point.

But since you are just a rabid propagandist lacking even a scintilla of morality or decency, you are actually quite lost here.

Feel obligated, idiot, to support your moronically suppressed premise that civilian population centers constitute (in ANY way) a "legitimate" target, you totally diseased dishonest cretin.


----------



## Liability (Jun 13, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > Meanwhile, even SINCE the 9 April 2006 date,  the fork-tongued fucks of Hamas explicitly take _*"credit"*_ when so-called "suicide bombers" attack Israel:  http://www.nytimes.com/2008/04/20/world/middleeast/20mideast.html
> ...



And if a CIVILIAN population center were a legitimate target, you MIGHT have the beginning of a coherent point.

But since you are just a rabid propagandist lacking even a scintilla of morality or decency, you are actually quite lost here.

Feel obligated, idiot, to support your moronically suppressed premise that civilian population centers constitute (in ANY way) a "legitimate" target, you totally diseased dishonest cretin.


----------



## LANMaster (Jun 16, 2010)

I find it stunning that the obvious left says precious little about the fact that it was the Palestinians who started the most recent Gaza conflict ... (unless you consider Israel's withdrawl the catalyst for Palestinian attacks from Gaza)  then whine about the fact that they used their own women and children as human shields, in an OBVIOUS effort to garner international copndemnation of Israel.

It is the same game played by Israel's neighbors over, and over, and over, ad nauseum.

It is absolutely NO WONDER that occasionally, Israel gets it wrong telling the difference between a gathering of civilians with some terrorists mingled with them .... or a gathering of terrorists with some civilians mingled with them.






















......  in case you need more ... Google it yourself, there are literally thousands of reports, and many photos showing the common practice of Hamas using civilian human shields.









Images too disgusting to share .... even here





Shocking use of human shields, Hamas packs roof full of people over house filled with missiles


* Israel tries to minimize civilian casualties, Hamas tries to maximize them

* Hamas Women Vow to Become &#8216;Martyrdom-Seekers&#8217; and Blow Themselves Up Among &#8216;the Apes and Pigs&#8217;

* More than 700,000 Israelis now in range of Hamas missiles




The current state of "Palestine" (the name itself is a misnomer) is a vile and disgusting culture of death, bent on educating their children in the way of murdering civilians for the sole purpose of garnering PITY from the international community, because they think that will result in sanction harm to Israel.

.... and you know what?   All one need to is *view the chicken-little leftist douchebags in their description of "legitimate targets",* and the mainstream mouthpieces of anti-US propaganda (also known as 99% of the American news conglomeration) to see that their immoral, disgusting method actually WORKS!!!   

I'm not sure which is more disgusting.

Okay .... off my soapbox now.


----------



## Jack Fate (Jun 16, 2010)

Hamas and Hezbollah are cowards who hide behind women and children.  They are lower than pigs.  Pig blood is more valuable than what runs in their veins.


----------



## georgephillip (Jun 17, 2010)

The latest testimony from someone who was on the Mavi Marmara last Memorial Day.

He didn't notice any paint ball guns, but he did document execution-style murders of innocent civilians.

CounterPunch


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 17, 2010)

LANMaster said:


> I find it stunning that the obvious left says precious little about the fact that it was the Palestinians who started the most recent Gaza conflict ... (unless you consider Israel's withdrawl the catalyst for Palestinian attacks from Gaza)  then whine about the fact that they used their own women and children as human shields, in an OBVIOUS effort to garner international copndemnation of Israel.
> 
> It is the same game played by Israel's neighbors over, and over, and over, ad nauseum.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the video. The Palestinians thwarted a murder by Israel.

Media Player


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 17, 2010)

Liability said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...



That is an interesting thought. Sderot, for example, is an illegal Israeli settlement on Palestinian land. Its settlers are an integral, necessary, and active part of the occupation.

Israel considers anyone who supports the Palestinian resistance to be a legitimate target.

Why then can't the Palestinians consider any supporters of the occupation to be legitimate targets?


----------

